# What are you smoking today??



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

going to start off with a Padilla Miami

Then i'm going to hit up a montecristo habana and after that my friend has a hookah i'm going to try  

School starts monday so it's time to enjoy these last 2days

Hell I might even come home and sit outside and enjoy another smoke haha


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I actually plan on having an Opus Perfexion no. 5. I like to buy a few singles, and have one every 4-6 months to see how they progress with age

I've got a hookah, I never smoke anymore though. If you'd like, I'll be happy to send you a bunch of hookah tobacco samples . I've got Guava, Vanilla, Arabic Coffee, Rose, Cappuccino, 5-Star (chocolate/mint), cherry*, and mint*.

* = Nasty, lol.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

haha on the *

i've never even tried one before, but am considering buying one if I like it. I am also thinking about getting into smoking a pipe every now and then. I didn't realize how cheap the tobacco was for pipe smoking until the other day


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Woo! I smoked pipe for about a month, but the tamping and all just got too tedious. I prefer cigars to hookah, so I stopped smoking that too. Let me know if you ever need any bowls, tobacco, coals, tips on smoking, etc. I'll be glad to help you


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

will do thanks dayve


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

I would have to agree ,smoking a pipe is just to much work. I smoked one for a couple a months,but it really was just to much work. Im sticking with cigar's. To bad though because there are smoe really nice pipe tabbacco,i like a blend from cao called honey rine melon dew really good stuff


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Smoking a La Tradition 1492 Cabinet Series 'P' Perdomo Reserve,

Gifted by the best of the best.... You know him, you love him.....





....wait for it .........









The Denmiester!!!!


Thanks Brother,
tim


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Luv the Perdomo's Cabnet Series

What color Lable,( Wht,Silver,gold,red )

I still have two of the old blend, box pressed, white lables left.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

the montecristo cuban was amazing in my top 5 for sure

Had trouble with the hookah though. First time I ever tried it and I couldn't get it to give off a lot of smoke. 

They are more trouble then they are worth, and I like cigars a lot better but it would be neat to have one around the house. Hell it would prolly make my house smell pretty damn good as the tobacco from it smells great


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

> What color Lable,( Wht,Silver,gold,red )


BK,
this is the mostly red w/ black and gold label. A very nice gift from a very nice guy.

t


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

As the smoke goes thrugh the water it is cooled to a certain degree, and seems like you are not getting as much smoke as you really are.

Or, it was not properly lit to the extent of not giving off alot of smoke.

Keep playing with it though, even if you only use it every once in a while


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

well I didn't buy it. It was actually the shop and the owner came in and let one of his workers try it out and said it was cool if I gave it a try too.

My local is too cool


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

timlw said:


> > What color Lable,( Wht,Silver,gold,red )
> 
> 
> BK,
> ...


Thats the Maduro, IMO the best maduro out there.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

You may be right on about that sir, I don't usually care for the flavor of most maduros but this an exception to that. More like a 'sungrown' wrapper in flavor than the odd (imo) sweet taste of most maddys.

tim


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

H. Upmann - Sir Winston 

was gifted this today and it was pretty damn good


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Punch Double Corona........and a pipe full of Latakia.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cuesta Rey Pyramind #9 and it was great

then I was gifted one of the new Noventa's by Torano and it was damn good too


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

C- Rey Centro Fino #7

This has become a favorite.

t


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

601 Puro... Yummmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Padron 4000,Padron Palma,and a couple bowls of Latakia.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Bangbang said:


> Padron 4000,Padron Palma,and a couple bowls of Latakia.


Nice smokes Bang! What is "latakia"?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

My last Gurkha legend.... :bawling: I have to brave the cold...29 and dropping with flurries but I'll do it!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I took a CAO Italia out to the hot tub.... :banana:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

A small Don Diego Players Club while I BBQ'ed Some pork ribs. Mid 40's today suppose to snow again tonight, and tomorrow.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Denahue said:


> A small Don Diego Players Club while I BBQ'ed Some pork ribs. Mid 40's today suppose to snow again tonight, and tomorrow.


How did you like that Don Diego Players Club ?? :hmm:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

That was a tasty little smoke. Kinda reminds me of a RP Vintage, or even a ONYX. :hungry: I think I'll be getting one or two of those...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


>


Ghurka... YUM! That is a FANTASTIC picture Michael... :beerchug:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Rick! 

Natual lighting.... about a 2 second exposer...... 

And what a sexy ashtray!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

gave one of those to a friend at the local the other day. He wanted a cigar to kick his ass. He was working at the shop so he didn't get the full affect, but he got a buzz very quickly when he finally sat down

O and I love those DBL X's


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I pulled out a Victoria Habanos de Nicaragua that I got from My Mother-in-Law for Christmas. It is a rather cheap smoke at about a buck and a quarter a stick. Nothing fancy, but not a bad smoke...I'll post a review when I 'm done with this one...


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

thinking I might smoke an *anejo* today


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Bangbang said:
> 
> 
> > Padron 4000,Padron Palma,and a couple bowls of Latakia.
> ...


It is a pipe tobacco. Very strong stuff. I often mix it with my Borkum Riff.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I thought it was lunch.... and some kinda soup...

makes sense now..... :|


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a La Viejo Hubana Churchill yesterday and it was not bad for 3.50 but I should have just bought a Padron Palma. However I wanted a big cigar. Its another pipe day today.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> thinking I might smoke an *anejo* today


lit this puppy up today and it was delish. I recommend everybody trying one


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Matt, Holt's still have the Carlito's Way Sampler for sale !, and it has the RARE Cameroon wraped Anejo #77 shark !!!!

Plus 2 Opus, (Power ranger, perf #4 ) AF WOAM, and a VSG Wizard, all for $50.00 + s&h

I reall need to get another 1 of these, myself !


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Matt, Holt's still have the Carlito's Way Sampler for sale !, and it has the RARE Cameroon wraped Anejo #77 shark !!!!
> 
> Plus 2 Opus, (Power ranger, perf #4 ) AF WOAM, and a VSG Wizard, all for $50.00 + s&h
> 
> I reall need to get another 1 of these, myself !


I don't see it

I might pick up the ashton VSG sampler

Edit:

Just thought about it and my local sells some vsg's for around 8bux so I take that back


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

It was there last nite, I'll go and ck.


Just ck'ed and its gone :sad: 

Sorry Matt, I should've ck'ed first before posting. Sorry


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> It was there last nite, I'll go and ck.
> 
> Just ck'ed and its gone :sad:
> 
> Sorry Matt, I should've ck'ed first before posting. Sorry


yes how dare you I was going to buy it. I say your penalty is to send me 5cubans 5opus X's and 5 anejos. Only then will you learn your lesson :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Had an A Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 today for lunch. I realy liked it but I got a little ammonia taste at the end.


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

I have smoked a few of the 8-5-8 maduro's,they taste pretty good but they are not much to look at that's for sure. The wrapper kind of look's like tree bark.. 

Dave


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm just toasting the foot of a PSD#4 (nov 05)

This fine habano was gifted to me by CM, Thanks Brother !

Ummmmmm...ie !!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> I'm just toasting the foot of a PSD#4 (nov 05)
> 
> This fine habano was gifted to me by CM, Thanks Brother !
> 
> Ummmmmm...ie !!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


Nice! That had some age on the puppy too!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

I did one of the Gispert that Ice...err, I mean Scrooge, sent me last night...it was so damn good, I had to fire up another! 8)


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

OK.......had another La Viejo Hubana Churchill today and It was bitter as a cigar can get. Ughhhhh :!: Never again.


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

All right....just got back from starbuck's now it's time to fire this cao italia up and watch my PATRIOT"S knock around the charger's......YES the dynasty will continue brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dave


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

smoked one from the taste test and then I lit up a players club. It was pretty damn tasty


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had the usual(s) 601's-Conn Shade and Habanos.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Smoked a little blasting cap today, a Gurkha Master #3. This one was the best yet, I think I got them in May '05 and they are developing into a great smoke, really enjoyed this one today.

timmy


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a Punch corona,......... My secret santa sent me. 

Thanks Toby (sparhawk)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Had a 601 Black label today while dropping off a couple of letters, Too friggin cold outside to smoke much. Suppose to hit -2 tonight.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Currently enjoying the Peterson Gran Reserva from CM, great smoke


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Dayve said:


> Currently enjoying the Peterson Gran Reserva from CM, great smoke


i'm going to try and win some of those petersons on C-bid. They look delish


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Pulled a Corona Bolivar out yesterday...... letting it air.... for tonight..... I like an easyer draw that dry boxing does..... 

But I don't use a box to dry box.... it that just wrong?


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Pulled a Corona Bolivar out yesterday...... letting it air.... for tonight..... I like an easyer draw that dry boxing does.....
> 
> But I don't use a box to dry box.... it that just wrong?


I don't think so b/c I used to do the same thing


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

220, 221....whatever it takes.......:wink:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

ram416 said:


> I did one of the Gispert that Ice...err, I mean Scrooge, sent me last night...it was so damn good, I had to fire up another! 8)


They are pretty good cigars. I had one that I just got from C-Bid last night too. IMO, it needed some more time. Tasty but a very soft roll.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Pulled a Corona Bolivar out yesterday...... letting it air.... for tonight..... I like an easyer draw that dry boxing does.....
> 
> But I don't use a box to dry box.... it that just wrong?


Yummy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Saturday night was a super good Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva Xtro Viejo.

http://imageshack.us


On Sunday it was a Peterson Maddy.




I like the way the smoke is coming out the punch opening in this picture. This Peterson had a great draw.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

iceman how do you like those peterson's?? I am going to pick up a 5pack of them


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Matt... I like them. I have only been gifted them and have not bought any. Good cigar... Great bargin.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Matt... I like them. I have only been gifted them and have not bought any. Good cigar... Great bargin.


yeah I agree you can get them for around 40bux a box on Cbid, and the box looks cool too


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Goin to the local cigar lounge today because of the weather. Hey Ice...I like the A. Fuente's alot.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

not sure what i'm going to smoke tomorrow, but i'm going up to the local right after school to celebrate another week completed  

If the owner of the shop is in I think we might both try one of the RP CI legends as he wanted to see how they taste. 

RP Legend:His blend features a rich, patiently-fermented Corojo wrapper leaf that’s simply gorgeous – oily and toothy. The supremely-aged Honduran long-leaf fillers are plentiful, resulting in layers upon layers of deep, complex flavors including a toasty, coffee-like character and sweet creaminess, complemented by a pleasing charcoal aroma and medium-bodied profile. Delicious.


and I just noticed Steve from C-bid rated the drew estate a 90 and he is usually pretty honest about his reviews, and I have seen those go for cheap. Hell I picked up the RP's for 9bux


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

is Corojo pronounced CO RO HO???


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Well Matt if it's not don't feel bad ........... That's how i've pronounced it.. :???:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

I have nothing better to do today. Weather Watches all over Germany today. Expect gusts up to 70 MPH. So, I sit inside on my day off and smoke. Again, another of Stan's great gifts. 

This is the End. Bumm,bumm,bumm,bumm. My only friend, The End.



Maybe on of the best cigars I have smoked in 2007. I know it's early but, Stan sent me some beauties. 



This Perferidos started up and went out with a bang. There was no need to do enything but smoke it from start to finish. Can you say Rose Bud.



Maybe this belongs in the Ashtray Thread. :dunno: 



The beginning of something special.




And for you collectors.




This was a great stick.
Thanks again Stan.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

You are very welcome, my friend. It had some age on it, and I trust that didn't hurt it.........


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> is Corojo pronounced CO RO HO???


Yes


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Not to be confused with Criollo!


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I smoked a Padron Magnum while driving around town and smoked it down to the nub. I like the Palma better.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Smoked both of these tonight while shooting darts..... and I did win all 4 games....

Kiss Kiss

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

You play Darts, soft point or hard point.


You would lose in a game of Cricket if I was there.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> You play Darts, soft point or hard point.
> 
> You would lose in a game of Cricket if I was there.


Played Steal tip on Cypress (British Air Base)..... and shoot soft OR steal.... I only have about 8 sets of darts.....

My weakness is that I drink...... so I'll top out in the middle of the night.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

See, I told you the winds were strong the other day. I am glad I had my car in the garage. 



This person was not. Bummer. No one was hurt.



Can you just think about walking outside and seeing you car in this shape.
That would have to be 5 or 6 cigars to calm me down. Damm.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

The car looks great PJ, I remember the pics that you posted when it was wrecked. 

Smoking a Grayclif G2 today, these came in a Grayclif asst. bundle. I do not like these much, nor do I care for the Grey-Purple Legends much.
:dunno: Live and learn I guess.

t


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

timlw said:


> The car looks great PJ, I remember the pics that you posted when it was wrecked.
> 
> t


She is sweet for a 93. We got her for 4,500 and I have put 4,700 into her. It still beats dumping who know how much into something new. She is a keeper. 
I don't think any more issues will come up with her. I took care of all of them.
She run's around 130 MPH. on the Autobahn. Not threadjacking just, kinda went along with the wind story.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Luv the ride Patrick!

Well... today I am going to smoke a .... dare I say.... CAMACHO.... legend that Matt was nice enough to gift me.

Count down in 5 minutes,,,,, (I took today off)....

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

well CM I think you started off with the right stick b/c that is prolly the lowest quality out of the 4. So if you like that one then you will have a great weekend and if not then the weekend can only go up b/c the other sticks are delish :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> well CM I think you started off with the right stick b/c that is prolly the lowest quality out of the 4. So if you like that one then you will have a great weekend and if not then the weekend can only go up b/c the other sticks are delish :lol:


Well..... looks like the weekend can only get better from here....... :???:

But thank you for letting me try it... I did want to..... To be honest.... at the halfway mark when I was about to ditch it.... it turned into a C average cigar..... so I did enjoy it a little.....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

that's alright 

Never know until you try. I would prolly rate it an 85 or so

Not great, but not terrible


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Now THIS smoke was creamy as hell........


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Is that the gold or the corojo?????? I've been thinking about trying these.....In your opion which is creamier cm???????????


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I had my last Peterson on Thursday night... :sad: 
Time to go to C-Bid and get a few... :smoke:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoking a nice Cusano C 10


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

yummmy CM I had one of those royal silks courtesy of you one night. They are delish

Smoke a Maria Guerro: Not bad

Oliva Serie O: prolly to mild for a 2nd cigar, but still had a nice taste to it


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

caofan said:


> Is that the gold or the corojo?????? I've been thinking about trying these.....In your opion which is creamier cm???????????


Corojo by quite a bit...... but the Gold is my favorite conneticut..... (If I ever had to smoke a connet....)

I luv this smoke(corojo) so much, I bought three boxes ..... :shock:

I'm such a geek....


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Damn 3 boxes!! Must be good.....well i love creamy cigar's so im going to have to try these out...... Thanks


Dave


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Churchill size.... it the best. I have had the other and they just are not as creamy.... not sure how or why.... but corojo-churchill.... is a true winner!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=2491


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow the wrappers on the corojo's look so oily and delicous i can't wait to try these out!!! Churchill you say....a little longer than im use to but if you say there creamier than i guess that would be the way to go...


Dave


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

caofan said:


> a little longer than im use to


that's what she said


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> caofan said:
> 
> 
> > a little longer than im use to
> ...


Where you there MATT>?>>>?>??? :shock: How did you know she said that to me... Geezz... I can't even keep a secret of my peepee...


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > caofan said:
> ...


Well CM those old grannies are used to thinks that have shrunk So congrats on almost fulfilling their fantasies :lol: :lol:


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

This is my weekend lineup! Mmmmm Mmmmmm!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

i'd start with the maria then move onto the padron and finish it off with the Gurkha

Great sticks


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Enjoying a RyJ Cedro Delux #2.

Thanks Toby


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I went "outside the box" and "bought a Pepin BLACK label and a Joya de Nic Celebration........before smoking a LFD Double Lig.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I went "outside the box" and "bought a Pepin BLACK label and a Joya de Nic Celebration........before smoking a LFD Double Lig.


 :shock:

Stan is the manliest man I know. Sticks of dynamite does not describe them. Those 3 cigars can be used as tactical nukes... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

caofan said:


> This is my weekend lineup! Mmmmm Mmmmmm!!!! :woohoo:


Gotta luv it!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Edge Corojo in the middle?


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Edge Corojo in the middle?


Not even close. bwhwhahaha it is a super secret stick and I bet nobody could guess what it is


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > Edge Corojo in the middle?
> ...


I bet I can..... and I haven't even smoked it....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > StantheTaxMan said:
> ...


guesss I dare you


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Rocky Patel - Old World.......


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Rocky Patel - Old World.......


Not even in the ballpark


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Hummm... White Owl.... BAAAWahahahahaha!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Hummm... White Owl.... BAAAWahahahahaha!


icky icky. I already put you through a camacho you think I would send you another junker??

I had never even see an old world RP before until I just looked it up. They look very oily


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > Edge Corojo in the middle?
> ...


How many sticks do you wager, and How many guesses do I get ?


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a Punch Pitas. It cracked and started to unravel a but but was smokable.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Boli Robusto Tubo after lunch.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

smoked a vibe corojo today and it was delish


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nording at 9pm EST


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

45 minutes from now I should be clipping the cap of a RyJ Cedaro and enjoying the first Guinnie of the night...hey, does anyone know if stout mixes well with percocet? I blew my knee out shoveling snow yesterday and that was the pain killer of choice my Doc assigned me, along with 800 milligram ibuprofen...God I love modern chemistry... :roll: :martini: :beerchug:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Is stout... your beer? :?:

The docs will tell you not to mix.... bad for your liver....

I say..... I'd rather *BE* a good liver , than have one...... (Dean Martin)


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Guinness Extra Stout is my "beer" of choice...if I want a lighter beverage, I'll do a Harps or Michelobe...and I gave up on my liver years ago...that's why my body is going to be donated to science fiction, I can see the autopsy now..."sir, why is his liver 150 pounds...and what are those two glowing green things to the right of it?"


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Ram, have you tried the Bells Expedition Stout


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

buzkirk said:


> Ram, have you tried the Bells Expedition Stout


Sounds familar...I try each any stout I can find...most tend to be a bit more bitter and less creamy the Guinness...I'll have to look for it in my favorite vendor of malt beverages...

Hey, i just looked it up and it was the one my son sent me..he lives in MI and it's brewed there!..it was a good drink, really rich!


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you tried murphy irish stout??? It's big up here in maine..


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Murphy's seems a little too bitter and weak for my taste...not a bad stout, but not one I prefer...my sister in Cape Elizabeth keeps it in the fridge when I get the chance to go out and see her..which happens about once every 5 or 10 years...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ram416 said:


> and what are those two glowing green things to the right of it?"


WTF???......... are those your nuts? What are they doing up there? :lol:


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

I mean murphy's irish stout..real close to guinness....LOVE the stuff..but i think harp's my favorite beer of all time....very crisp..mmmm..good


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Dave, try the Bells.............they make some Great Beers !

Can't get it down here. :sad:

http://www.bellsbeer.com


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

I'VE never heard of it ,or seen it....But i'll keep an eye out for it....Love tryin new beer!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This afternoon I enjoyed a Player's Club robusto. This was a tasty stogie.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice photo..... makes it look SOOoooo BIG! 

Did she say that? :shock:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

After the State of the Union speech I went out to the hot tub and killed off a Vibe... :smoke:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

they are yummy

Good choice Rick


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We thank you for smoking United products.......:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Iceman said:


> After the State of the Union speech I went out to the hot tub and killed off a Vibe... :smoke:
> 
> http://imageshack.us


So, you must of enjoyed the speach to smoke such a fine Cigar. Right, Rick. :hmm: opcorn: :dunno:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

redmondp said:


> So, you must of enjoyed the speach to smoke such a fine Cigar. Right, Rick. :hmm: opcorn: :dunno:


I wish I could say I enjoyed the speech... IMHO, GWB sounded very presidential, but he came up short and I did not like the "guest worker" mention at all. If I had really liked it I think an ISOM would have been in order.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This afternoon a Don Diego corona met a firey end.



And later tonight... A Camy that has been in the humidor for about 6 months.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I think I'll smoke a camy with ya tonight bro!! 

Durning american idol....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

damn guys I would smoke one too, but I have to write an article report and prepare for a speech tomorrow :evil:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> damn guys I would smoke one too, but I have to write an article report and prepare for a speech tomorrow :evil:


Oh yea.... like SCHOOL is more important than us brothers!!!! Gezzz!!! :wink:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.... Yummmmmmmm!!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.... Yummmmmmmm!!


is it from the iceman??


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Nope, that one is a 92... It's days are numbered however..... :twisted:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Just had a H.Upmann 1844 Churchill. It was yummy :!:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This afternoon I enjoyed a very tasty RP 1992 after lunch.




And I have picked out a nice Cuesta-Rey for after dinner.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Mmm, RP '92s are great. I won one of their 20ct samplers off cBid, good deal :smile:. I picked up two Padron 3000's (mad), a LDF Double Lig. Chisel, and an AF Chateau Fuente (mad), to hopefully celebrate a several day break in the weather


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I dig the double lig......


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I LOVE THE PADRON 3000's


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Never been a big Padron fan but I love Nic puro's. Go figure?


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

A local shop is closing, and selling off everything cheap. Lately I've been stocking up on some relatively nice stogies (Hemingways, Padrons, La Aurora, RP, Gurkha, etc.), and I haven't spent much more than I normally would on Flor de Olivas and Curly Heads as every day smokes :smile:.

/ramble

Edit: Stan, you don't like Padrons?! You're seriously the first person I've met that isn't impressed with such reasonably (IMO) priced cigars. Oh well, there's one in every... forum?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I hear ya' brother. They are a good value for the price. 'Course, don't forget, I don't pay retail! :wink:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Me neither :wink:




...Well... that's not entirely true.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I dig the double lig......


Stan is the manliest man I know. Everything he smokes can be used as a tactical nuke... 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Actually, it just dead taste buds!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Lat nights Cuesta-Rey didnt happen. The wind chill was -4 and that is too cold for even the Iceman.

So tonight I enjoyed an excellent "The Griffins" corona in the hot tub. The shades are courtesy of a previous CM bomb.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

damn iceman it looks like you have a nice setup there


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a Camacho Select and a Comacho Coyolar today to stay warm and toasty.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

5 Vegas Gold Churchill, with almost a year hummie time, 
Royal Silk Gold from Michael da Cycle!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

After a very mild January day here by the Nation's Capitol... I enjoyed a very mild Montesino (Felisia) from Arturo Fuente.


http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

RP 1990 from the iceman. It's been sitting for awhile and I must say these get better with a little time in the humi. Really seemed to even out and take some of the bitterness away

Don Diego Players club also gifted from Iceman. Was the smaller version and it is a great stick for the price and makes for a good 45min smoke. Hell I picked up a fiver of the torps

Gurkha X-Fuerte Toro: See cigar review section


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Had a RP '92 earlier, I might light up one of the Perdomos Denny graciously gifted me :smile:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> After a very mild January day here by the Nation's Capitol... I enjoyed a very mild Montesino (Felisia) from Arturo Fuente.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Well if you weren't CM I was


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> Well if you weren't CM I was


That is a might big sling-shot!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah I was thinking I could put a big ole pineapple or coconut in there


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I had a Mombacho ThermoNuclear Triple Lig yesterday. They had been resting for about 1 1/2 years. :shock: Raw power-little taste.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I thought I felt the earth move a little!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nothing........


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Nothing........


well I had a 5vegas A limitado 06 with a few months of age

Also I had a Torano Virtuoso which was amazing


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I LOVE THE *Torano Virtuoso!!*

Had two over the weekend..... Nice choice!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> I LOVE THE *Torano Virtuoso!!*
> 
> Had two over the weekend..... Nice choice!


first one i've ever tried and it was gggrrreeeaaaattttt


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

man they sure look delish

Only thing is you can never get a deal on them from c-bid


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Had an A. Fuente 858 and a Joya de Nicaragua Antano.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Partagas Original (red lable) toro


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Shakespeare Churchill almost 10 months in the hummie...


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Today another Rocky Patel 1992 went up in smoke.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Did it look like this, Rick???


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Did it look like this, Rick???


Exactly like that...


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This afternoon I went to the local B&M and had a very tasty Edge Corojo... :smoke:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm glad they started putting a band around the foot.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Stan, I like the little red band on the foot of these.



Yummy smoke, gifted to me by FM, after a Great Diner with him and his Daughter.

Went very well with the Tanzanian pea bean Coffee.

Thanks FM

http://imageshack.us

This is FM, if I can ever get him to post


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Buzz said.... "pea".......... :lol:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a Tatuaje Cabinet and it was one of the best smokes I have had. I also smoked a Joya de Nicarauqa that was superb.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Stan, I like the little red band on the foot of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brad, really enjoyed the AF Anejo Shark.

Dinner was Great too.

Have a Great snow day with Holly !


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

nothing today.......... again............. :evil:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> nothing today.......... again............. :evil:


Smoke an Amish, their cigar lite :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > nothing today.......... again............. :evil:
> ...


That's freaking funny!!!!!!!!! Cigar-Lite! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

For today I am going to head over to the local watering hole for lunch and a nice Oliveros XL for Men Double Corojo.... :shock:



And for late tonight in the hot tub, if it isnt snowing then, I think a nice Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 that has been in the humidor for about a year would be good.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

For breakfast I had an A Fuente 858.....for lunch I had a Comacho El Legend-Ario........goin for dinner soon.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

fuente anejo and man it was delish

topped off with a Flora de Oliva 10anni. Had 1yr age on it and it wasn't to shabby


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Bunch of cigar whores on this site.....

Geeeperss......


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Bunch of cigar whores on this site.....
> 
> Geeeperss......


whore where where?? I see no whore :hmm:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Perdomo Tierra Del Sol Toro... Got a bundle for $20 on that rotten #*%(*%^)@ Cbid :roll:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a El Legend Ario Bertha for lunch and a JFK for breakfast. Yummy


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have to be out of my mind but I had to work Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights and havent had a stogie since Thursday. It is freakin' freezing here today and the wind is blowing but I have to head over to the watering hole.



For braving the elements I am going to treat myself to a nice Rocky Patel 1990 robusto... :smoke:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

It's FREAKIN 1 today with a Windchill of -14...No smokes for me today. My Gurhka Legends are screaming my name...I can hear them late at night calling to me....honest. :hungry: 

The RP 1990 the other night will have to suffice until later this week when we are due for a heat wave....mid 20's 

Oh yeah, My CAO's and a couple fivers of Gurkha Vintage Robustos are on the way from C-Bid...Patience..... :???:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Windchill here is -21 but I went out for a drive and smoked a Tatuaje Cabinet P1..........pretty darn good for less than $5. Got a Arturo Fuente 
Double Chateau Fuente Maduro for tonight.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Now that I took a full week off..... I am smoking any time I freaking feel like it..........

Might even break the law tonight......... :twisted:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

smoked a diamond crown maximus

While it was pretty good I like the Ashton VSG I had yesterday a lot better


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Might just do that XL tonight....


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Went out and bought 2more El Legend-Ario's. I love these cigars. Will smoke one after the buzz from my Joya De Nicaraqua is gone. It will be a 4 cigar day for me. Woweeeeeeeeeeeeee :!:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoking another La Gloria Series R #5, my last :sad: 

Well I've been wanting a box of the La Gloria Reserva Felicias Maduro.

Luv the perfecto shape and size of the felicias.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Smoking another La Gloria Series R #5, my last :sad:
> 
> Well I've been wanting a box of the La Gloria Reserva Felicias Maduro.
> 
> Luv the perfecto shape and size of the felicias.


How do you like the R Series :?: ...I keep tellin myself to try one but never get out of the store with one.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Since the weather has warmed a bit today, its 13 degrees out already and heading for a high of about 20, I will treat myself to a Player's Club by Don Diego robusto after lunch.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Iceman said:


> Since the weather has warmed a bit today, its 13 degrees out already and heading for a high of about 20, I will treat myself to a Player's Club by Don Diego robusto after lunch.
> 
> http://imageshack.us


How's the book Rick. Always looking for something good to read. Not
that I am talking bad about the Players Club. Just, no-one sent me one yet. :lol: :|


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Bangbang said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking another La Gloria Series R #5, my last :sad:
> ...


GREAT smoke BB, its a robust version of his line.
Try the La Gloria Felicia Maduro, Both the Felicia and the Series R are excelent smokes.

Try one I don't think you'll be disapointed.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Never had a Players Club. How was it :?: I had another Legend Ario and a JFR today.
JFR is a factory fresh style cigar that comes unbanded in factory fresh boxes of 50 with a raw and unfinished look. This brand is a great value.

JFR literally stands for "Just For Retail" and is a concept designed to be sold only by brick and mortar stores. Because we try to sell everything we enjoy here at Cigar.com we were quick to pick up some boxes to offer our customers.

Each JFR is rolled completely by hand in Honduras using premium long fillers and is finished with an oily Havana seed wrapper. This cigar has a rich full flavor and a medium body.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Bangbang, have you smoked any of the Hoyo de Montery lines ?

These can be some very powerful smokes ?

I was lucky enough to get a box of the HdM Selection Royale Condessa, full flavor, very strong.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Bangbang said:


> Never had a Players Club. How was it :?:


Very good BB. IMO, its a lot like a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. Full bodied and great draw too. Any of the other BOTLs who have smoked one care to comment for BB?

All that being said... I enjoyed that Players Club so much that later tonight I am heading to the hot tub with a Ghurka that was gifted to me by none other than CM. Thanks Bro... :beerchug:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Gurkha Legends are tasty, I won a 10pk of them on cBid for around $20 a while back.

I had an LFD Chiselito and Saranac Black & Tan, possibly the best cigar/beer pair yet :smile:

Sorry for the bad picture:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

It's a tropical heat wave....man...I'm sweating here. Gonna hit 19 or 20 today. I braved the heat and thoroughly enjoyed a R & J Vintage 1875 Bully. WHAT A GREAT LITTLE SMOKE! I've had a couple of the larger varieties, so I kinda knew what I was in for, But man, this little guy was tasty. The thing I loved most about this cigar was the amount of smoke it produced...thick white smoke (no, it wasn't my breath..). When you have a short amount of time, this is the prefect smoke...

http://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02581ze9.jpg

http://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02582jr0.jpg


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

It's a tropical heat wave....man...I'm sweating here. Gonna hit 19 or 20 today. I braved the heat and thoroughly enjoyed a R & J Vintage 1875 Bully. WHAT A GREAT LITTLE SMOKE! I've had a couple of the larger varieties, so I kinda knew what I was in for, But man, this little guy was tasty. The thing I loved most about this cigar was the amount of smoke it produced...thick white smoke (no, it wasn't my breath..). When you have a short amount of time, this is the perfect smoke...

http://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02581ze9.jpg

http://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02582jr0.jpg


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

It's a tropical heat wave....man...I'm sweating here. Gonna hit 19 or 20 today. I braved the heat and thoroughly enjoyed a R & J Vintage 1875 Bully. WHAT A GREAT LITTLE SMOKE! I've had a couple of the larger varieties, so I kinda knew what I was in for, But man, this little guy was tasty. The thing I loved most about this cigar was the amount of smoke it produced...thick white smoke (no, it wasn't my breath..). When you have a short amount of time, this is the perfect smoke...

http://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02581ze9.jpg

http://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02582jr0.jpg


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Bangbang said:
> 
> 
> > buzkirk said:
> ...


I tried one today at a local cigar lounge. Pretty good smoke but it had a bit of bitternes I did not like. Otherwise this is a well crafted cigar. I smoked another A.Fuente 858 Maduro today that was great. I busted my cigar budget this month already. Back to the pipe for now. I have realized there are very few good smokes under $6.50 in my part of the planet.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

try a Torano Virtuoso. Great smoke and is around that price


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Just nubbed a Torano 1959 Exodus Silver robusto, good smoke but preffer the Gold with the Habano 2000 wrapper and box pressed.

Sorry you were disapointed BB, with the Series R, Have you tried and Hoyo de Montery, these can be some full bodied smokes.

They won't break the bank either.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I take Tuesdays and wednesdays off from smoking haha. Here is my normal schedule

Monday: 1-2cigars in the late morning early afternoon
t,w: 0cigars
thursday: Rush home from school at 5o'clock and light one up at the local
Friday: like to smoke 2cigars early evening
Saturday: 2-3cigars and/or 1bowl in the pipe
Sunday: 0-2cigars depends if I make it to the local or not

Damn I have started to smoke a lot of cigars haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, when it's warm I have one cigar every day at most, I feel like a lightweight


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Dayve said:


> Wow, when it's warm I have one cigar every day at most, I feel like a lightweight


I used to have 1-2 a week until I moved down the street from my local. It's so easy to sit down in a nice comfy chair and smoke for hours. Whereas when I sit outside after one cigar I am ready to come back in the house to watch some tv :lol:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Ah, that's me right there. I like to sit on the porch for a few hours and enjoy a cigar, and then go right back to my DVR


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

smoked a CAO Soprano to start. This is a full bodied smoke that just didn't do it for me. It reminded me of a punch cigar x10. Just does not fit my flavor profile

then I hit up a tried and true Vibe Corojo and it was delish as always. Can't wait to get the torpedos in on saturday


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Matt76 said:


> smoked a CAO Soprano to start. This is a full bodied smoke that just didn't do it for me. It reminded me of a punch cigar x10. Just does not fit my flavor profile
> 
> then I hit up a tried and true Vibe Corojo and it was delish as always. Can't wait to get the torpedos in on saturday


I didnt care for the CAO Soprano either. Just seemed to be all power and no flavor. You cant go wrong with a Vibe IMO. But you better not be outbidding me on them... :kicknuts:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > smoked a CAO Soprano to start. This is a full bodied smoke that just didn't do it for me. It reminded me of a punch cigar x10. Just does not fit my flavor profile
> ...


I feel the same way about Punch just to a lesser degree

My limit is 9-11bux for a fiver of the vibe


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree with you guys on the Sopranos CAO, I feel the same way about the MX2 though. I have a feeling age would do the Sopranos a lot of good, I believe my friend has a few resting in his humi.. With any luck, I'll get to try one this Spring and report back


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I luv the Saprano!! Close to the 05 Bolivar....

If you have some ya don't want.... lable them - "Cycleman's!!!" 

Ya know.. I do have a birthday in Sept... :shock:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Splurged today.... Started this morning with a 5 Vegas Classic Toro, Had a Gurkha Legend Torpedo, this afternoon, and a 98 Cammie this evening... :shock: I needed it today.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

denny sounds like you had a great day



Cycleman said:


> I luv the Saprano!! Close to the 05 Bolivar....
> 
> If you have some ya don't want.... lable them - "Cycleman's!!!"
> 
> Ya know.. I do have a birthday in Sept... :shock:


my local carries them in the bigger sizes but they are like 14bux a pop. No way I could afford that haha


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Its 2 El Legend-Ario's and a couple bowls of pipe tobacco today.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm breaking out a Trinidad Robusto after my CAO disappointment. Good thing it is still around 20 and sunny this afternoon.. :smoke:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

maybe a cao italia, and i'm not sure what else


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

This little firecracker was a gift from Stan. This thing started off super spicy but then smoothed out and finished strong. I'm going to hopefully order a box of these, I liked it that much!

Thanks again Stan!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

That is a little strong one, isn't it? It's def in my regular rotation too.


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

These 601's are the habano's....Right???? They go for $110.00 at CI....Any one every see these on c-bid?????


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This afternoon I put a very nice mild Don Diego corona out of it's misery.

http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Did you get a new camera Ice? Those photos look crisp! 

and tasty too.....


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Did you get a new camera Ice? Those photos look crisp!
> 
> and tasty too.....


Nope. Same camera. I just read the manual... :banana: 
Actually CM... I have just been paying more attention to the setting and using the macro setting more. Thanks for the compliment. I still want to get a Nikon D40 like yours.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cool ! ...........GO NAVY !


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

buzkirk said:


> Cool ! ...........GO NAVY !


Atta baby Tom!!! Go Navy!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Tonight I am headed to the hot tub with the Icelady and I will enjoy one of my favorites.... A Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 robusto.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

YEEEAAAHHH Navy....... 8) Whhhooooo Yeaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

My first Ta'ut..........

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> My first Ta'ut..........


Those are very good smokes. I like them alot.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

How was it CM?


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Damn :evil: My cigar budget has been busted. I had to go out and purchase a can of Pince Albert for my pipe habit.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Mind if I ask what your monthly/weekly budget is? I'm usually on a $20/week, which with the help of cBid and Cigars International is quite comfortable. My local sells boxes of Peterson Coronas for ~$120, while the previously mentioned sites sell them at ~$45/box.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dayve said:


> How was it CM?


Started off bla.... but after an inch ... it has a nice flavor and I almost nubbed it. Thanks for asking!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked a Phillies Chocolate cigarillo, :shock: YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Smoked a Phillies Chocolate cigarillo, :shock: YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's machine made... isn't it? Well..... the chocolate part sounded good...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

well great cigar day so far and it's not over yet 
opus X
Fuente Hemmingway
Camacho SLR (ehhh so so)

tonight:
Fonesca Habana selecion
fuente 858 maduro


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> well great cigar day so far and it's not over yet
> opus X
> Fuente Hemmingway
> Camacho SLR (ehhh so so)
> ...


Nice day Matt!

Be safe working tonight, bro! :|


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > well great cigar day so far and it's not over yet
> ...


I will do my best CM. One of my friend's brothers just got stabbed in the back last week working at a bar. The blade went into his kidneys 3inches :shock: All the cops wanted to do was ask him questions and he ended up having to drive himself to the hospital

Makes me feel very lucky as just the other week I had a confrontation where I had ppl wanting to fight me from the front and behind. I will have to make sure to not let that happen again


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Matt76 said:
> ...


I had three guys in Detroit try to kidnap,rob,and shoot us in the early 70's. One of them put a gun to my head and told su to get in the back seat of my car,be cool and everythig would be "ok". I told them if they would be cool they would be ok...grabbed the gun and it fired twice. They ran away and the cops did absolutely NOTHING. I hit one with the gun in the head with a wine bottle. :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Incredible photos Michael !! Both of them could be used as magazine ad pictures. Just fantastic.

I am about to enjoy a hot tub double header. I am going to spend about 2 hours soaking in the hot water and enjoy 2 cigars.

First will be the milder Gispert robusto.



Followed by a great tasting Ashton.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


>


Thanks Rick!

That Ashton almost looks like plumed.

I might go for a third smoke today myself.....


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Just finished a Cuesta-Rey from CM, and moved onto a Padron 2000 Maddy. It's nice out, just a wee bit chilly


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

A couple of days late. We went to the American Heart Association Gala at a local resort here. They have a AWESOME Cigar bar. Pictures are coming soon.

I had a Gurkha Symphony Churchill just after lunch (Mmmmm), a Gurkha Vintage Robusto waiting for my lovely wife to get dolled up and a Cinco Vegas after dinner.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

...American Heart Association Galas have Cigar Bars? Is this that irony thing people were telling me about? :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I had to laugh...good point. The Heart Gala was held at a local resort...and there IS a Cigar bar there. But it is ironic that we attended the ball and then went to the Cigar bar... :roll:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

smoked a torano viruoso and it was gooood


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> I had to laugh...good point. The Heart Gala was held at a local resort...and there IS a Cigar bar there. But it is ironic that we attended the ball and then went to the Cigar bar... :roll:


Lol. Sounds like fun mate.

I ran by the shop on my way home, picked up a Bolivar Lonsdale for myself, and something special for Buzz :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> ... That Ashton almost looks like plumed.
> 
> I might go for a third smoke today myself.....


That Ashton was AWESOME. Creamy with great taste and great draw. That baby had been in the humidor for about a year.

Today before I went to work I had to put another Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 to death.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I blew my cigar budget all the way through March, hahaha. First a box of Padrons and LFDs, then cBid drained the rest.
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=422533
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=421969
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=422185

Not sure what I'll be having to night, perhaps a Perdomo from Denny :???:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Dayve said:


> Mind if I ask what your monthly/weekly budget is? I'm usually on a $20/week, which with the help of cBid and Cigars International is quite comfortable. My local sells boxes of Peterson Coronas for ~$120, while the previously mentioned sites sell them at ~$45/box.


I was a very bad boy and already smoked up about 250 bucks worth this month. Never again. I used my tax returns. :evil:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked this one last nite, after the fiasco with the IT



It was a gift from rugrunner, as a noob bomb 9/20/05

Nice smoke, not on par with the Cabnet Series, but a nice smoke.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Padilla 1932

It was quite yummy....... A

(How's that for a review?)

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice photos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1st one should be in a magazine somewhere.

Nice ash on that there stogie !


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, nice Photos Michael. Oh, nice shot glass too.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Yes, nice Photos Michael. Oh, nice shot glass too.


Thought you might catch that.... I liked it.... with Patron even... YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> redmondp wrote:
> Yes, nice Photos Michael. Oh, nice shot glass too.
> 
> Thought you might catch that.... I liked it.... with Patron even... YUMMY!!!!


Nice Ash! :smoke:

:bowdown:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, nice Photos Michael. Oh, nice shot glass too.
> ...


The one on longest ash is :dude: . Nice Photo.


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

This Peterson was a gift I believe from CM. This one I have been wanting to try for a while and thanks to CM, I finally got my chance!

A little hard to draw for the first 1/4 but then it started pulling fine after that.

This is a nice inexpensive stick which I will be buying more of!

Cigar fit for a king!



Got kind of bored so I took another picture with some artwork.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Smokin nothing. I just had surgery and I am now stranded in my house for a few days. I won't smoke in the house.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

caofan said:


> This Peterson was a gift I believe from CM. This one I have been wanting to try for a while and thanks to CM, I finally got my chance!
> 
> A little hard to draw for the first 1/4 but then it started pulling fine after that.
> 
> ...


The King is funny!!!!

The art work is VERY cool...... i like the concept....


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Nor Rain nor *Snow* nor Sleet nor Gloom of Night will stop this BOTL from his assigned duty...:smoke:

:banana: Namely a Gurkha Vintage Robusto :banana:

4 inches on top of 1/2 of ice on top of 3 inches of snow.....and it's still coming down :roll: [/u]


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Nor Rain nor *Snow* nor Sleet nor Gloom of Night will stop this BOTL from his assigned duty...:smoke:

:banana: Namely a Gurkha Vintage Robusto :banana:

4 inches on top of 1/2 of ice on top of 3 inches of snow.....and it's still coming down :roll:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Miscalculated the snow...had to go with a Gurkha Symphony Churchill... :dude: 

Of course while I was out, I walked our puppies around the block...


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I found some "extra" money and bought myself 2 Camacho Coyolar Puro"s ...........one for lunch and one for dinner. I am thinkin of doin something as a snack in between.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

nothing


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

My afternoon snack was a Hoyo de Mont. Dark Sumatra. This was a very good smoke but the draw was a little firmer than I like. Very rich but smooth.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

BB, I thought you might like the Hoyo line.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This afternoon I went over to the local B&M and had a really good mild Montesino by Arturo Fuente. These are probably too mild for most of you but I like them as a first cigar. Lots of flavor but mild.

One of the BOTLs enjoying a cigar there owned a winery here in Virginia, A very interesting guy and what seems like a nice place. I will have to go check it out now. You never know who you will meet smoking a cigar. Here is the link to his winery. Denny... as the CR sommelier I wonder what your opinion is.

http://www.wineryatlagrange.com/index.html

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

After reading how Dave (Caofan) like the Vibe, I decided that tonight I need to head to hot tub and enjoy a Vibe myself. I am thinking of making it a double header again tonight.

First the Vibe.



Followed up with a Rocky Patel Sungrown.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm not going to lie, you guys have some really scary things in your houses (directed towards Ice and CAO)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

That's funny....... 

Trolls scare Davye..... 

BAaawahahahahahaaa!


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice line up ICE. The RP sun grown has been a fav of mine for a while now...Real smooth with hint's of sweetness...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

It was yummy....

http://imageshack.us


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Lookin' to smoke a couple tonight as I haven't been at Famous since Monday. Thinkin' Pepin Black Label and Padilla Habanos?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> It was yummy....
> 
> http://imageshack.us


How do you smoke them down and then be able to get the label off without losing the ash. You are way too good at this. Glad you are not in the contest.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

The heat from smoking it..... usally loosens the glue on the band and I just slide it down.... kinda practic that on my ladies.... and removal of panties when they warm up - same concept.... (OPPS! I typed that out loud didn't I!?!?  ) :lol: 

Now my ISOM usally are a bit harder and I just leave them if they don't loosen)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

warm legs=loose panties.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

hot legs=no panties


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Off to the new Cabana Club/Cigar Lounge......probably another Comacho.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Yep :!: Got a Comacho Coyolar Puro and a Cetros.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:lolat: 


Dayve said:


> I'm not going to lie, you guys have some really scary things in your houses (directed towards Ice and CAO)


My Mother in Law gave me those. Not sure what message she was trying to tell me. She got them in Norway. I tell the Icelady that that is us in 5 years.... :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> My Mother in Law gave me those. Not sure what message she was trying to tell me. She got them in Norway. I tell the Icelady that that is us in 5 years.... Laughing


Is that you on the left???


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked a nice Padron maddie, I had forgot how nice these were.

Thanks Dayve, it was a great smoke.

Which one was it, the 2000 series ?

I'll make time for the Sosa, sometime this coming week.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I hate when I have to work these long weekends. Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights. I dont have time to smoke a cigar and its too cold to run outside for a cigar break. So, I have to live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Iceman said:


> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9498/hpim1006ln3.jpg


That's the one, Ice.



buzkirk said:


> Smoked a nice Padron maddie, I had forgot how nice these were.
> 
> Thanks Dayve, it was a great smoke.
> 
> ...


Yep, 2000 series. The Sosa should be great too, it's the only cigar I'm always sure to have in the humidor


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a Mombacho that I really liked.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Bangbang said:


> I had a Mombacho that I really liked.


I think that it's one of Stan's favorites, at least till he found the Pepin Blue lable and E.O. 601

I still have a Mombacho robie he sent me.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Bangbang said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Mombacho that I really liked.
> ...


Try it :!: ........but after a meal. I had mine after abowl of chili and smoked it with a ginger ale.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Had a Cubita Spanish Market Selection from Buzz, it was delicious :smile:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a Comacho Diploma today. This was a very well constructed cigar but the wrapper is a bit more"delicate" than other Comacho cigars. Had a full bodied flavour with a consistant burn and a good draw. However it lacked the spicy pepper taste that I like from other Camacho's such as the Puro line. I would buy a boxof these.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Today I went to the watering hole and had a tasty Gurkha Vintage I got in a trade with Toby. A very very flavorful cigar but I should have let it stay in the humidor a while. I was really enjoying this stogie but when I needed to peel the yellow label and band off, it tore the wrapper and it all came unraveled. :bawling:




Lucky for me I had planned on having 2 cigars and had a nice Gispert robusto that came to my rescue.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

had a cuban trinidad which was not my cup a tea
so I followed up with a Torano silver exodus which seemed like a milder version of the virtuoso so I liked it


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I had a Arturo Fuente Rothchild Maduro, while driving around W. Tn.

The AF maduros are where Fuente really shine.

Thanks Dayve, it was a good smoke.

Dayve, You can pick up the Cubita at CBID or Famous / last box/20 was $34.00, I like the perfecto, but, they have a sampler with 4 sizes.

Matasa is also the maker of Fonseca, if you wanted to explore more of his cigars.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Today I went to the watering hole and had a tasty Gurkha Vintage I got in a trade with Toby. A very very flavorful cigar but I should have let it stay in the humidor a while. I was really enjoying this stogie but when I needed to peel the yellow label and band off, it tore the wrapper and it all came unraveled.


I should have warned you, Ice...  Some of the robustos have done that. I didn't have that problem with the Churchills, though. Seems that is the only cigar I have had that particular problem with :hmm: Glad you like the Gurkha Vintage line! :smoke:

I got to enjoy a Vibe yesterday and a Players Club today that I got in the trade with Iceman. Loved them both. The Vibe was a little stronger than I anticipated but a very good smoke. I liked the players a lot, but I couldn't nail down a specific taste characteristic. My wife enjoyed the smell too.
Thanks Ice :wink:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> I had a Arturo Fuente Rothchild Maduro, while driving around W. Tn.
> 
> The AF maduros are where Fuente really shine.
> 
> ...


I love Fonsecas, interesting stuff. Glad you liked the Fuente, I always pick up a few when my shop has 'em relatively cheap.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

speaking of fuente's I picked up 3 King B's the other day  can't wait to try one


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Going out to have a R& J 1875 Bully to finish off lunch. It's 45 here and going up!! A heat Wave I tell ya....


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I had an A fuente....Thats a Boy given to me. Nice little cigar if you like a little pepper spice and wood. Lots of smoke and it burned even but very fast. I also had a couple...well do I have to say. :lol: Can't get enough of those Camacho's.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked a Onyx, robusto, while driving around W. Tn.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Toby... Glad you liked the Vibe and the Player's Club. That Vibe has a little kick to it. IMO, the Player's Club tastes a lot like a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. Not quite as smooth as the 1992 but still really tasty.

Buzz... You can never go wrong with an Onyx. I like them when I really want to kick back and relax.

I went to the local B&M this afternoon and had The Griffin's with some of the guys. This is a very nice Connecticut wrapper cigar. Probably in my top 5.



Now I am about to head out to the hot tub and enjoy a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Bangbang said:


> I had an A fuente....Thats a Boy given to me. Nice little cigar if you like a little pepper spice and wood. Lots of smoke and it burned even but very fast. I also had a couple...well do I have to say. :lol: Can't get enough of those Camacho's.


BB, I think ?, the Fuente It's a Boy cigars are their Brevas line, could be the 8-5-8 ?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Going with a Gurkha Vintage Robusto (GASP! I only have 2 left :shock: ) . Work has been a little hectic, so I have to keep 'em short. :roll: 

I have a Montecristo that I'm lining up for tomorrow... :lol:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Bangbang said:
> 
> 
> > I had an A fuente....Thats a Boy given to me. Nice little cigar if you like a little pepper spice and wood. Lots of smoke and it burned even but very fast. I also had a couple...well do I have to say. :lol: Can't get enough of those Camacho's.
> ...


It is the Brevas line.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok.......I had these today.
Padron Panetela Maduro-2
Cojimar-1


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

:sad: Nothing !............left them at Home.  

Won't make that mistake again. :shock:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Nothing... Working tonight... and tomorrow night too... :sad:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I said I wouldn't forget.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice photo Tom!


I'm sick as a dog.... so i guess i should smoke an Amish.... can't taste shit anyways.... :twisted:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Michael, you'll get a laugh from this.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

How come I almost wanted one when I saw this .... :???: 

Funny,.,,,,


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

smoked a KingB today and it was delish. Had some burn issues but other than that it was a very tasty stick


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm taking the day off...it's back in the 20's with some chilling wind...Tomorrow is looking better....


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This afternoon I enjoyed a nice milder Don Diego corona. I just cant get past these cigars. They are mild to medium/mild but just loaded with flavor and the draw is always great. They never seem to let me down. Unlike some women I have known. Still a top five cigar for me.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

After dinner I am headed out to the hot tub. Its about 30 degrees here and windy. I plan on taking this really nice looking, and smelling, Camacho corojo out there with me. This baby was gifted to my by Tommy (Buzzkirk). I have been wanting to smoke this cigar since I got it.

Look at the wrapper. Just flawless. Review to come.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

good smoking day for me

Saint Luis Rey Habana(had a tight draw)
Gurkha X-Fuerte
Padron 3000 (everything about this cigar was perfect


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Too cold for me, but my buddy smoked a Flor de Oliva in his dorm. That's good a enough excuse for me to post this picture,


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

post that in the ash contest for pete's sake


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Not mine; no reason to post it there. I could of course promise to forward the 10pk to him... But they'd probably get lost on the trip over there :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Dayve said:


> Not mine; no reason to post it there. I could of course promise to forward the 10pk to him... But they'd probably get lost on the trip over there :lol:


There is such a thing as a "finder's fee"... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

The Gun is Italia... as is the smoke....

45 Colt.... JUST picked it up at the gun show about 2 hours ago....

A GREAT Deal!!!!!!!!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I smoked 3 today! :shock: Pepin Black, Joya de Nic Cele, and a Pepin Blue.
I'm so predictable.


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

The was my first Padilla..And it won't be my last...mmm mmm good






:lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This afternoon I went over to the local B&M and enjoyed a double header. They had the NFL network on the HDTV and we smoked and watched the NFL combine. A real "guy" afternoon.

First up was the Montesino from Arturo Fuente. A nice mild cigar with a whole lot of flavor. I really like these to warm up the palate.

Followed by a very good Royal Jamaica Gold. A nice EMS wrapper makes this a very flavorful cigar. One of my favorites.

And for Denny... This Merlot was delicious. Have you ever heard of, or tried, this winery? I found the name to be amusing and that is why I bought it.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Evening Rick. Why yes I have, and it is a very good winery... I've had one or two of the whites, and that very Merlot.. I enjoyed it immensely. You and I seem to have very similar tastes in wine. :lol: I find that to be a very good thing...  I had a Gurkha Legend tonight on the way home from the airport.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

caofan said:


> The was my first Padilla..And it won't be my last...mmm mmm good
> 
> :lol:


I bought 2 lots of these... (24).... and have about 20 left and they are SOooo ready to smoke now!

Nice Jamacan too, Rick.... wonderful stick!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

didn't smoke today and prolly won't smoke tomorrow. It amazes me how fast I can come down with a freaking cold and sore throat :evil:


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

This fine cigar was a gift from the ICEMAN..Thank's ice i really enjoyed this cigar while i watched the godfather today!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

About to light up a Perdomo Cabinet courtesy of Denny :smile:. This will be my first experience smoking a cigar inside, hopefully it'll go well.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

caofan said:


> This fine cigar was a gift from the ICEMAN..Thank's ice i really enjoyed this cigar while i watched the godfather today!


Saay Ello too-mi litt'le friend.......

Opps...... wrong movie. 

Good looking stick


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad you liked that Ashton Dave. I like those guys a lot. What version of The Godfather is that?? I have never seen one with a cover like that? Maybe a Chinese counterfit??

After dinner tonight this Camy will be taken to a fiery end. This is one of the new ones I got this fall from HeavyMetal. I hope it has aged enough now.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yummy..... 

8)


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I enjoyed my 2nd (and last for now) Players Club Robusto from Ice. It got up to about 40ish and the sun came out so I just HAD to sneak one in.. This one won't be my last ..it was great.


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

No ICE these are not counterfit's,just the chinese version. in the menu you have a choice to listen in american or chinese.. hilarious watching brando talking chinese. :biglaugh: And watching all this Italian mafioso put me in the mood for a gift from CM ...Thank's CM these are alway's good!!!


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Last night was a Por Larranaga, seemed big enough to be a corona size. It was outstanding.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Habanos or domestic?


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

The wife just found me an new Gurkha...I'll have to see what it is when i get home tonight...and maybe do a review on it...from what she says, it's rough and unfinished at the business end...sort of untrimmed...like me! 8) :lol:


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

The former.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmmm could be the Centurion or the Beast...Let us know what it is!


I brought a Cinco Vegas to work, hoping to enjoy it after lunch...depending on the weather... :roll:


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

I bet it's the GURKHA VINTAGE SHAGGY!! The foot look's like it got tore up...


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

caofan said:


> I bet it's the GURKHA VINTAGE SHAGGY!! The foot look's like it got tore up...


ding...ding...ding...Buy the man a cigar, he's a winner! That's what my wife IM'd me earlier to tell me what it was...I can't wait...somehow a "shaggy" sounds fitting.... 8)


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

COOL....let us know how it was ram....


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> I enjoyed my 2nd (and last for now) Players Club Robusto from Ice. It got up to about 40ish and the sun came out so I just HAD to sneak one in.. This one won't be my last ..it was great.


Glad you liked those Player's Club. They are a nice cigar with a great price tag... :smoke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Not smoking this week..... waiting till Friday and will make up for lost time over the weekend. 8) 

I got some blue-eyed visitor on the way!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Had an LFD with my dad earlier, he had a Padron 2000 :smile:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Not smoking this week..... waiting till Friday and will make up for lost time over the weekend. 8)
> 
> I got some blue-eyed visitor on the way!


i'm not smoking any this week either  For one reason I have a cold and the other reason is b/c i'm so freaking busy with school. I guess we will both have to make up for it :woohoo:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a Padilla Habanos last night, followed by a Pepin JJ. Man, that JJ's got alot of flavour!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Smoked one of my Hemingways yesterday. Might smoke a Gispert on the way to the geetar shop


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Enjoyed a Montecristo Robusto this afternoon. It burned kinda funny in the beginning (I looked at the foot and could tell it was gonna be a bumpy smoke) but overall I enjoyed it. Only my second Montecristo ever and I like them!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I had a Gurkha Expedition on the way to work, compliments of the Tobster... Delightful....


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> I had a Gurkha Expedition on the way to work, compliments of the Tobster... Delightful....


Glad you enjoyed that one, one of my top 10... I got a screaming deal on C-Bid and just had to pass it along. They came in a very nice wooden box of 13 (wonder how they came up with that number..) There are several in the Gurkha line that are great smokes and I like to keep some on hand.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I bought a box of Hoja de Nicaragua Cigars so I am smokin them today.


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Getting ready to fire this killer stick..I won a 5 pack from the evil site C-bid....I can't get enough of these tasty VIBE"S


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I had an Ashton today......I did not think it was anything special and it burned unevenly. I won't be getting another.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Vibe Corojo, great sticks :smile:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Dayve said:


> Vibe Corojo, great sticks :smile:


Yes they are... but Dave sure has a way of making them look even better... :shock:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I am working all this weekend so no cigars for me until Monday. I will have to live vicariously through you guys. :???: 
I hope Matt and Michael smoke a whole lot of good stogies.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Dayve said:
> 
> 
> > Vibe Corojo, great sticks :smile:
> ...


Lol, that he does. Not sure what I'll be having on this beautiful warm day, but pictures will happen 8)


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Im totally bummed out for hopefully only the weekend, woke up today with one hell of a cold and sore throat  This totally suck's ass!!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm going with a Diamond Crown Maximus #5 this afternoon. It was one of a bunch I picked up at this weekend. 

Didn't see any REOs. Not to worry..I still on the prowl and it will be weeks before it is warm enough to enjoy a smoke outside for any length of time. I hate rushing a cigar 'cause my fingers get numb....


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This evening I had a Montecristo Platinum La Habana robusto and a delicious Sam Adams Boston Lager. This cigar was full bodied and pretty good, but IMO doesnt come close the the Montecristo White. The Boston Lager was a good match for this cigar.


http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Look at that close up! You can see the veins....... 

Those two belong together. IMHO


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Look at that close up! You can see the veins.......


I love the macro feature of my digital camera. Lets you really get a good close up. I like to show a close up of the band for all the BOTLs... 8)


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Iceman,
I'd have to agree with you...i belive you sent me one of those montecristo's...Not as good as the white....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

to continue with smoking nothing but premiums I smoked the following

Don Pepin Series JJ
Torano 1959 gold tubo
and a 601 with a black band that StantheTaxman gifted me


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> to continue with smoking nothing but premiums I smoked the following
> 
> Don Pepin Series JJ
> Torano 1959 gold tubo
> and a 601 with a black band that StantheTaxman gifted me


THAT .... is a good day!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > to continue with smoking nothing but premiums I smoked the following
> ...


I can't disagree with you there. Can't wait to smoke that G3 it looks delish


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

<In my best Homer voice> GGGGG Thhhhrrreeeeeeee Yummmmmmm!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Enjoying a nice Players Club #4 from Iceman with a cup of coffee this morning. This little guy lasted longer then I thought. A good 40 min. or so. Thank again Rick.










I like them a lot. Me thinks I will have to save the other two for my golf trip to Ireland in April.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Good cigar... AWESOME photos. Patrick!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I liked that Players Club too...smoked one on the way to the hockey game the other night and was pleasantly surprised. (gift from Cycleman)


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Speaking of Cycleman....he sent me one of those Royal Silk's and I lit it up last night. 

The smell and taste was awesome....until it started showing some bad manners....it immediately started to unravel and trench. I was very sad to see this happen in a smoke that had me really anticipating some smoking enjoyment. I let it go out at about an inch and a half...still looking at it wondering if I can cut it or something. Maybe i did not let it rest long enough after the trip.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Madmike said:


> Speaking of Cycleman....he sent me one of those Royal Silk's and I lit it up last night.
> 
> The smell and taste was awesome....until it started showing some bad manners....it immediately started to unravel and trench. I was very sad to see this happen in a smoke that had me really anticipating some smoking enjoyment. I let it go out at about an inch and a half...still looking at it wondering if I can cut it or something. Maybe i did not let it rest long enough after the trip.


http://imageshack.us

How Sad!!! I lick-it-and-stick-it..... back in place when that happens. Happens to me maybe once every 30 smokes.......... maybe the cold was just to much for it..... Awwww......... 

I'll send ya anotherone when it warms up?? :dunno:

Sorry brother. THis weather has been messing up some cigars this year.... I smoked one to early from a bomb a few weeks ago... from somewhere.... and it just was not a happy camper. :evil:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pictures Patrick!! Glad you liked that Player's Club. They are a pretty tasty cigar. They should make a nice addition to your golf bag.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This afternoon I went over to the B&M for a cigar, and to check out the new lady he has working for him. A 20 something from Lithuania here studying English. She could be one of Kevin's eastern European models... :shock: 
But I digressed...  
I had a really good Royal Jamaica Gold corona. I didnt know they made them in a corona size. Loaded with flavor.

http://imageshack.us


Later tonight I am headed out to the hot tub and will try a DaVinci that was gifted to me by Michael.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

weird I have those very cigars ready to be smoked this weekend


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Matt76 said:


> weird I have those very cigars ready to be smoked this weekend


Then I say.... Go for it Brother... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome photos! Wine looks delish!

I told Matt, just sunday how you and I enjoy the Royal Jam..... and he picked up a 3 pack. 

That is odd with the timing...... but cool!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I chose a Montecristo Platinum from a sampler I bought last month. One thing struck me a funny...I looked it up on the Net to get some more info and I couldn't find this particular smoke. I found the name but the band was different than they one I had....:dunno: I had the brown/white label last week...

Someone give me hand...Which Montecristo did I smoke??? The band is silver with Red lettering

http://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02634wh5.jpg

Don't get me wrong...I loved it..I spent my lunch 1/2 hour watching it snow while I puffed on this one..


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

That is the Platinum as far as I know. It is exactly the same as the ones I got in the Ooh La La Delecroix de Artsy La Fartsy de Tabac Oui Oui box with the painting (ten tubos for $52). I thought it was a fine smoke for the box price but can't help but think that without all the extra packaging it would have been much more reasonable. Had some other Montis at the time and these (platinums) were much darker and more oily (and quite a bit richer flavored).

FWIW,
tim

....Oh yeah, I'm smoking a Don D Aniversary with the cammy wrapper right now..... the last of a fiver I got from one of those online auction bastar........


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Iceman said:


> This afternoon I went over to the B&M for a cigar, and to check out the new lady he has working for him. A 20 something from Lithuania here studying English. She could be one of Kevin's eastern European models... :shock:
> But I digressed...
> I had a really good Royal Jamaica Gold corona. I didnt know they made them in a corona size. Loaded with flavor.
> 
> ...


I gotta try one of those wine's Rick. I'm slobbering all over the keyboard here.....


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Been smokin my Joya de Nicaraqua Consuls........this has become my daily smoke. Bought another box yesterday. Next payday I am getting a humidor.


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

If i can fight away this Cusano From ASH"evil dead movie's"i'll fire it up tonight during sopranos.. By the way this cusano was gifted from BUZZ THANK"S again!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> I chose a Montecristo Platinum from a sampler I bought last month. One thing struck me a funny...I looked it up on the Net to get some more info and I couldn't find this particular smoke. I found the name but the band was different than they one I had....:dunno: I had the brown/white label last week...
> 
> Someone give me hand...Which Montecristo did I smoke??? The band is silver with Red lettering
> 
> ...


Interesting. I smoked a Montecristo Platinum from a sampler pack that Rammer sent me on Monday. It looked like this.

It was good, but CAOFan and I agreed that they are not in the same league as the Montecristo White.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Just a followup on the Davinci I smoked last night. It doesnt warrant an actual review. In a word - *TERRIBLE!!!*... http://www.freesmileys.org

This may have been the worst handmade cigar I ever had. Bitter and foul tasting. It lasted about 1/4 of the cigar before it got pitched. The bad part was I went and got another cigar but the taste in my mouth was so bad that I put it back in the humidor.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

caofan said:


> If i can fight away this Cusano From ASH"evil dead movie's"i'll fire it up tonight during sopranos.. By the way this cusano was gifted from BUZZ THANK"S again!!!


Nice! You do some very unique photos that I totally enjoy! A great stick too!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I was forced to smoke this damn stick tonight.....


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> I was forced to smoke this damn stick tonight.....


Why werent you enjoying it in the hot tub?? The greatest way to enjoy a cigar.

Well.... OK.... the 2nd best way.... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cause you weren't here with me, icey-man.... :shock: 


hehehhehee


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice Hot Tub and good looking CAO.

RIP Royal Silk Gold. Thanks CM. This guy should be good.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUmmmm... yummy! 

My favorite Connecticut....... 

I only have one left and these baby's are on the no-more list.

Let us know what you think, bro~!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, I just had lunch and now maybe I will put it back in the box and take another and re-gift it for someone's BD. :shock: It would taste pretty good in September now.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Well, I just had lunch and now maybe I will put it back in the box and take another and re-gift it for someone's BD. :shock: It would taste pretty good in September now.


NO NO NO!!! I can still get more here..... smoke that puppy!!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

please......


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

CM...How about a review on that vision you fired up???????Are they as good as they look???WORTH the $$$$???


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just had lunch and now maybe I will put it back in the box and take another and re-gift it for someone's BD. :shock: It would taste pretty good in September now.
> ...


Ok. Fired that baby up and was a little harsh at first. Then it turned into a nice sweet tasting smoike. I did enjoy this one CM. Here is a few pix's of the event. Quite a nice day outside in Stuttgart.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

The sun is shining and we are back in the 30's.....thought a Baccarat would be nice today...My first ever.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

beautiful shots Patrick!!! 

I so miss the mother land!!! I need to plan a trip out there sometime in the next few years...... 

jelous!! 

OH.... and a review will be coming on that Vision.... going to smoke a few of them to get the real deal down..... not just a one shot wonder.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

yeehaw I can't wait for the review CM


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> The sun is shining and we are back in the 30's.....thought a Baccarat would be nice today...My first ever.


Going up to the 50's next week. Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :!: How was the Baccarat. It was one of my first smokes. To mild for now.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Hit mid 60's today for the second day in a row..... There's a Vibe gonna flame up in a few minutes as I run a couple of errands... :woohoo:


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm getting ready to fire up this gift from buzz...New on for me ..never had a BRAHMA...Sure looks good does'nt it folk's??


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Beautiful wrapper


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Look at that oily sheen... :shock: Be sure to let us know how you like it.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Wow!!! Very nice!! I love when the tip glows blue like that. I am also happy to see that you are relaxing and enjoying that quality cigar instead of trying to get a long ash... :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Awesome ashtray! I saw that one last month...You must be pretty quick on the click to get that smoke glowing like that...it's magazine quality no doubt.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

That is about a 3 second exposeur...... gives some great effects.... and depth.

Speaking of depth.... How hot is that hunnies bod !!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Depth is always a good thing....but seriously..:shock: 

It's creeping up to 50 right now, so I am celebrating the warmth and sunshine 8) with a Gurkha Symphony Churchill...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> Depth is always a good thing....but seriously..:shock:
> 
> It's creeping up to 50 right now, so I am celebrating the warmth and sunshine 8) with a Gurkha Symphony Churchill...


Let me know how that is,.... I have a box of 13 of them.... afraid to break up the box....


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh dude....I couldn't wait to open my box...They are on the mild side of medium..very smooth and tasty. They do not give off a lot of smoke. Of the three I have had so far, all burned nice and even. They last at least an hour, so make yourself comfortable before lighting this puppy! :smoke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> Oh dude....I couldn't wait to open my box...They are on the mild side of medium..very smooth and tasty. They do not give off a lot of smoke. Of the three I have had so far, all burned nice and even. They last at least an hour, so make yourself comfortable before lighting this puppy! :smoke:


Nice!

I have them in the Syphony K-Handsosa box.....

It's just so hard for me to take that FIRST ONE out of a box.... because then I start sharing and sending and smoking and then they are all gone and all I have is a box.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

today will prolly smoke the following

fuente hemmingway
a cigar with no name that was rolled in the pepin garcia factory
PAM 26 No. 35

and if I have time a G3


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> today will prolly smoke the following
> 
> fuente hemmingway
> a cigar with no name that was rolled in the pepin garcia factory
> ...


Dang! That's quite the line up!

Only like 8 hours left today... so you better get started! :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > today will prolly smoke the following
> ...


yeah good point off to take a shower and then up to the local. They are having their one year anny today


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Coolness.

I went to the Tabacco Depot at lunch and picked up a 3 pack of the Quintero's.... and a 3 pack special of the Royal Jamaica's like you picked up....

Just HAD to have those in a hummy..... :???:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

the quintero puts out a ton of smoke. Got a tad soft but it was still good


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> the quintero puts out a ton of smoke. Got a tad soft but it was still good


I luv the chick on the band..... I want her..... long time.... :lol:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a Onyx Reserve Robusto that I really liked. Spicy with the taste of cedar. The draw was ok....and I had to touch it up once but I did enjoy this cigar.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Bangbang said:


> I had a Onyx Reserve Robusto that I really liked. Spicy with the taste of cedar. The draw was ok....and I had to touch it up once but I did enjoy this cigar.


One of my favorite!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Bangbang said:


> I had a Onyx Reserve Robusto that I really liked. Spicy with the taste of cedar. The draw was ok....and I had to touch it up once but I did enjoy this cigar.


A very good cigar BB. One of my favorites.

Today I went to the B&M and hung out with the guys watching college basketball. I had an absolutely awesome Rocky Patel Edge Lite. Incredible cigar. Great draw. Wonderful flavor. Very tasty. And only about $6 at the B&M. Tomorrow they have an Aurora event that I am going to attend. I dont have a clue about Aurora since I have never had one, but I am looking forward to the "challenge".

http://imageshack.us


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice pic's ICE!!!!Now i'm craving a cigar and some whiskey....tommorro im going to get a bottel of jack or mabey maker's mark...SEE what you did Ice


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Well here is my dinner for tonight



And this shall be breakfest , I love this gurkha in the morning!!!!!!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

ok I think I smoked the following

an alcazar maduro (only smoked it about half way)
the freshly rolled pepin garcia 
padron 1926 maduro No.35 (so good)
Partagas series D No.4 (was gifted this at the event and it was amazing)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Wow!!! Very nice!! I love when the tip glows blue like that. I am also happy to see that you are relaxing and enjoying that quality cigar instead of trying to get a long ash... :lol:


Well, I enjoyed 3 of them in as many days,,,,,, but your post motivated me tonight to get-back-to-work ...... and do a "special-ash" just for you, Rick......... 



:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Dang ... how I would enjoy licking her........

(The cigar - of couse......)

:smoke:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Couldn't wait...popped the top on the box of REOs from C-Bid I got yesterday. They're MADURO!! Working around the yard before the rain...I thoroughly enjoyed this little guy. Full of flavor and smoke...well-rolled, and burned perfectly. A building contractor friend came around who I haven't seen in months and we sat down and I gave him one to try. It was his first REO and he loved it... So, I gifted him a couple for the ride home. 

AH...what a great Saturday so far...I think one of my Gurkha Vintage will go up in smoke tonight after dinner....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cool day Toby! Nice story......

I too smoked a gurkha today. Gifed to me from the pretty blue-eyed boy up in IL ... last weekend. I always wanted to try this one.... WOW! Nice smooth... flavorfull cigar! I will smoke these again. Now I just have to find the deal of the century........



:smoke:


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey CM what kind of gurkha is that???Is it one of the X-fuerte??I won some on c-bid can't wait to smoke one!!


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

OOOHHHHH Shit :shock: This is going to be a good night!!!! 
cheer's brother's


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah that's the x-fuerte. I have picked up quite a few of them. One fiver for myself that I got for 21bux another fiver for a friend for 19. Then CI had a deal where you got 12 of the big guys for 34 dollars and my friend and I split those


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow!! Awesome "diet" you have Dave!! To paraphrase...I love the smell of a Gurka in the morning..."

If you lose weight with this "diet", you should write a book about it... :lol:



caofan said:


> Well here is my dinner for tonight
> 
> And this shall be breakfest , I love this gurkha in the morning!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Chivas and a Montecristo White!!! It cant get much better than that!!! You have 2 glasses there Dave... what time should I come over??



caofan said:


> OOOHHHHH Shit :shock: This is going to be a good night!!!!
> cheer's brother's


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I smoked a da vinci and a Royal silk

Needless to say it was a very good day


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great posting Michael!!

I would love to have a cigar with Sofy... Although the only thing long I would be concerned about is.... Well... you get my point.



Cycleman said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!!! Very nice!! I love when the tip glows blue like that. I am also happy to see that you are relaxing and enjoying that quality cigar instead of trying to get a long ash... :lol:
> ...


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Matt76 said:


> I smoked a da vinci and a Royal silk
> 
> Needless to say it was a very good day


Matt... What did you think about the Da Vinci?? I thought it was the worst handmade cigar I ever smoked. Bitter and tasted like sh** !!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > I smoked a da vinci and a Royal silk
> ...


Really??

CM gave this one to me and I thought it was very smooth and had a bit of a chocolate taste to me. Reminded me of a bolder RP vintage. However the last 1/3 wasn't all that great but it was still pretty good


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Today I went over the B&M for an Aurora event. Had a blast smoking cigars and watching basketball. They had beer and sandwiches. The Icelady was a little PO'd because I went over at 3 and didnt get home until 7:30. But hey... I had to see the end of the NC State / Virginia Tech game.

First was a La Aurora Preferido. Then was theLa Aurora 100 Anos. Both are excellent cigars.


http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Matt76 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Matt76 said:
> ...


Maybe the cat pissed on mine... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

THAT is freaking funny Ice!


I agree with Matt... that's why I bought more. But I think I sent you the larger ones.... I picked up a 5 pack of the robusto's and gave hat to matt.... (I think).....


For 3 bucks.... I enjoy them. But then again... ONYZX is about 3 bucks... maybe I should have bought more of them.... oh nevermind.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> ONYZX is about 3 bucks... maybe I should have bought more of them.... oh nevermind.


Goin to smoke an Onyx monday OUTSIDE.....woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :!: Right now its another Nic Antano.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Royal Jamaica today


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I *love* Onyx Reserves, I used to have them on-hand all the time.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Matt76 said:


> Royal Jamaica today


What did you think of that Royal Jamaica Matt??


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Today I went back to my old favorite!! A Don Diego Corona. Always tasty and great draw. They have never disappointed me. Just a great cigar!!

http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > Royal Jamaica today
> ...


I thought the first half was pretty tasty but didn't like the second half as much. Might have been b/c it went out a cpl times b/c I had to wait on some customers


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I good cigar day for me,,,,, smoke them while working oin the yard,,,, but far from yard gars,,,

- Filligiala Camaroon.... (or something like that,,,,,)
- La Gloria natural AWESOME SMOKE!!
- Royal Jamcian.....


and now smoke cigar Matt and I picked up last weekend....


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Going up to the 50's next week. Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee How was the Baccarat. It was one of my first smokes. To mild for now.


I had one last year and thought I'd try it again..My tastes must have changed, because I was a little disappointed in this one. The first thing I noticed was the draw...it was like sucking water through a McDonald's straw...no tension, no pressure. I like an effortless draw but this was too easy. Turned me off. The taste was great, a little peppery but a good mild flavor.

Probably won't buy these again.... :???:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

An open draw like you had can drastically effect the flavors, I almost cried when one of my RP 1992's had a draw like that; it was like tryung to puff through an empty PVC pipe.. And speaking of the '92s, I'm enjoying one right now on the porch, sitting in the warm sunlight again is nice.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Gurkha Vintage Churchill today. I'm down to 2 :shock:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

That RP Toro turned out to be a 2+ hour smoke :shock:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

o my working at the cigar shop may not be good 

montecristo
REO RP
G3 which was a pretty good stick reminded me a lot of the new Torano gold exodus tubo
Punch champion 

It was a very good cigar day


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Matt76 said:


> o my working at the cigar shop may not be good
> 
> montecristo
> REO RP
> ...


Sounds like you are smoking up your paycheck.... :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > o my working at the cigar shop may not be good
> ...


haha that is so true but atleast now I will have some money coming in every week

I am going to cut it down to 1-2sticks each time I smoke instead of 3-4. 3-4 is just getting to be way to much. Maybe i'll bring my pipe along or something


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

NOTHING :!: I get NOTHING :!: :x


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Why nothing Bang? How sad!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

That is sad . Try using a long needle to unplug one of those cigars?


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, Matt is working at a Cigar store, Flew to Fla, ?

I feel so lost, need to buy another comp.

Smoking a IT Super Fuerte Maduro and a lot of Mac Maduro Exquisidos(sp?)


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Stopped by the shop today.... The lovely lady working was happy to open a box and let me pick out a few singles, they were around $10 a piece.

I'll be smoking a Padron in a bit, I won't be smoking either of those for a while.

Edit: If the above image doesn't work, here's the link:
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... G_6680.jpg


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

My two favorite CAO's!!

I even said that to CAO this morning on a survey they e-mailed me....

Nice score Davye!


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

WOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :!: I tried another one of my cigars and it had a perfect draw. It was a great smoke.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Dayve said:


> That is sad . Try using a long needle to unplug one of those cigars?


I bought one of those Cigar Awls yesterday. I found that it works great to unplug my pipe.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> My two favorite CAO's!!
> 
> I even said that to CAO this morning on a survey they e-mailed me....
> 
> Nice score Davye!


Yep :smile:. They look great, I can't wait to smoke 'em up. I just finished the Perdomo Estate Belicoso you sent me a while back, I liked it a LOT.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Enjoyed a REO from my C-Bid box deal for lunch :dude: and had to take the afternoon off to fix my Suburban. But after 2 hours, couldn't fix it :banghead: ...so I grabbed my clubs, headed out to the driving range with a Gurkha Symphony. :banana: Gonna tow it to my mechanic tomorrow...and mostly likely have another cigar contemplating the cost of this one... :bawling:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> Enjoyed a REO from my C-Bid box deal for lunch :dude: and had to take the afternoon off to fix my Suburban. But after 2 hours, couldn't fix it :banghead: ...so I grabbed my clubs, headed out to the driving range with a Gurkha Symphony. :banana: Gonna tow it to my mechanic tomorrow...and mostly likely have another cigar contemplating the cost of this one... :bawling:


what's it doing ??? or not doing haha


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Well Matt,

I got up the other morning and started it to get it warm. No problems. I went in for about 10 mins and came back out to go to work and it has stopped. I restarted it several times and it would start and then immediately stop. I can rev it to about 1500 or so to keep it running but as soon as it gets below 1000, it dies. So...

Thought I had a bad tank of gas (just filled up the night before) put 2 bottle of ISO Heet in. No change. 

I tuned it up. Plugs and rotor. Wired are 2 years old, Cap is 1 year old. Now it won't even start......:roll:

Next item on my list is the fuel filter and/or fuel pump. I couldn't get the fuel filter off - it's is the original one and it's 12 years old (142,000 miles). Rusted solid. I really think this is the problem....

I thought about a vacuum leak, but my mechanic doesn't think that is it...SO...it will be towed to the garage today... :???:

On a good note, I have a 5 Vegas Gold waiting for me at lunchtime...(it's all about priorities...) This is our second vehicle, I have a great wife and family, we have heat, food and electricity and a wonderful job. In the big picture...this is a small speed bump 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Voltage regulator? :dunno:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Replaced it when I did the plug wires...Good thought, though.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Fuel filters plugged. Lucky it didn't happen out on the freeway... :sad: :???:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

that's what I'm banking on...I have the filter, but I couldn't get the old one off..rusted solid...it's a pretty easy fix - did one on a 1991 Cherokee a few years ago


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah i've changed a ton of fuel filters. Some that were rusted pretty tight. The shop I used to work at had some type of spray you'd put on bolts and such that would break the rust down and make it easy to loosen.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> yeah i've changed a ton of fuel filters. Some that were rusted pretty tight. The shop I used to work at had some type of spray you'd put on bolts and such that would break the rust down and make it easy to loosen.


WD-40 can do a decent job on rust, it just takes longer than stronger solvents =/.

In other news, I finally smoked one of the Diademas from Buzz .

I smoked it for around two hours, I ended up not finishing it .


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

That is one big cigar!!!!

I have ONE left.... :shock: from the Buzz master, also....


Is that your sporty? or is that one of those V-stars...


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

1998 Honda Magna 750 :smile:. I have one left too. I don't know about it though, I think they're just too big for me to finish :shock:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoking a Sinatra torp, by Fillip Gregorio.

Thanks to McG.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Dayve said:


> :smile:. I have one left too. I don't know about it though, I think they're just too big for me to finish :shock:


Awwwwww, Never such a thing as too much cigar, just too little time.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Dayve said:
> 
> 
> > :smile:. I have one left too. I don't know about it though, I think they're just too big for me to finish :shock:
> ...


So true! By the way, did you ever try that unbanded one I sent your way?


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok.......I figured out the secret to smoking my Hoya de Nic Antano Gran Consul's. If I cut almost 1/2 inch off the head they draw perfectly. These cigars are a real powerhouse and make Comachos seem mild.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

It was 80 degrees here in the Nation's Capitol today. I first enjoyed a Montesino by Arturo Fuente and a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale out on the deck.



http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

That Montesino was so good that I decided to have a Gispert robusto and a Tupper's Hop Pocket Ale. This was a very nice cigar and the ale was fantastic. A very hoppy ale. Loaded with flavor and probably better suited for a fuller cigar.

Tomorrow should be fun. I am going over to the B&M where they will have beer, sandwiches, cigars, and March Madness basketball all day.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome day Ice!!!! 

You turned me onto the Serrea Navada..... I had some in Y-bor with Matt when he was here....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Padilla Habano churchill 

Romeo y julieta


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Sounds like an awesome day Ice!!!!
> 
> You turned me onto the Serrea Navada..... I had some in Y-bor with Matt when he was here....


Sierra Nevada is fantastic . I don't care much for any IPA, but their Celebration Ale is good.

It's so nice out, I think I'll have a Gispert too, Rick.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Today I went over to the B&M and had an outstanding Rocky Patel Edge Lite. Those are some good cigars. They had sandwiches, beer, and the NCAA March Madness. I really like Georgetown in the tourney and they won big today.

I went home, where the temperature had dropped from 74 degrees at 2 PM to 48 degrees at 5 PM. Sux!! But I decided to do something about it and had a very good Royal Jamaica Gold corona... and she insisted that I let her bring some "friends". Who am I to say no??


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Rocky Patel Fusion*

Damn Ice you arent messing around even on a school night HAHA

I took some pictures but they arent any good but i just settled down with a brand spankin new Rocky Patel FUSION !!! I won a box recently and i had the one i am smoking in the humi waiting for the right time. A full box will be here on monday so...... Now was the right time. It is a great cigar. excellent construction and burned perfectly throughout. the flavors were also fantastic. Very mellow with hints of cream throughout !!! not bad for a thursday Afternoon. :smoke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


>


Freaking awesome photo and stick and drink......

I want to be Iceman right now....

All in favor.... say I........

*EYE!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Three cigar day for me.
Rocky Patel Sun Grown
Players Club
Padron 2000


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Bangbang said:


> Three cigar day for me.
> Rocky Patel Sun Grown
> Players Club
> Padron 2000


And THAT is a nice line up!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Speaking of the Padron 2000....


The ash went down to the band, but as I attempted to remove it, I knocked it off before taking a second picture =/.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sweet smoke AND cigar!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Dayve, Dayve, DAYVE! Take the band off BEFORE attempting a long ash.......... :roll: Kid's today.......:wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I just reordered Pepin's for the shop, so I'm kinda jazzed about that, but I haven't smoked since Monday, so it could be a 601 evening.......black and red.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Bangbang said:
> 
> 
> > Three cigar day for me.
> ...


Yep :!: It was a pretty good cigar day however I think the Rocky Patel's wrapperis a little bit to delicate. The wrapper cracked about an inch from the head when I cut it however it tasted great and the draw and burn were perfect. I will get another. The Players Club was a bit to bitter for my taste but still a good smoke if ya like that taste. The Padron was perfect as always....I may get a box of these.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Well. It's my Son's day so, here is PSD4 for my one and only. 
I just may post some photos of the party of 10 teenage wackers 
here before the nights over. More to come. DID HE SAY COME.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Dayve, Dayve, DAYVE! Take the band off BEFORE attempting a long ash.......... :roll: Kid's today.......:wink:


I didn't go for a long ash, it just didn't fall off for a while


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Ahh;Yes...The breakfast of champion's....My favorite breakfast stick


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

caofan said:


> Ahh;Yes...The breakfast of champion's....My favorite breakfast stick


I had a Joya de Nic Antano 1970 Gran Consul for breakfast. Nice nicotine buzz. Woweeeeeeeee!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

since we're getting a nice rain/slush/ice/snow storm in the northeast, I went to a bar in PA that allows cigars and finally tried a CAO Vision. Delicious stuff.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Rocky Patel Fusion*

:lolat: 


thehat101 said:


> Damn Ice you arent messing around even on a school night HAHA


Actually Hat it was just one and done for both the Jack and the Ale. Still a nice way to kick back on the deck with a cigar. With my weird work schedule my "school nights" are not typical, especially since I work at night.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Rocky Patel Fusion*



Iceman said:


> :lolat:
> 
> 
> thehat101 said:
> ...


Hey no doubt. My set up looked very similar. The only problem was my pictures just didnt turn out so nice. I must admit i was a little jealous. I Had the the blue theme going. Bombay Saphire Gin with the Rocky Patel Fusion. Great combo I love them both. Cant wait to get my full box on monday :martini:. Sad news is it is 10 PM here and i havent had one single smoke all day. I dont know what is going on with me :x


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just got in a Pepin order, so I'm going with the Black Label, Blue Label, White Label/JJ as a trifecta today!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

damn stan that is an amazing day


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Anton said:


> since we're getting a nice rain/slush/ice/snow storm in the northeast, I went to a bar in PA that allows cigars and finally tried a CAO Vision. Delicious stuff.


What did you pay for it :?:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a Comacho Coyolar Puro for breakfast and the usual everyday smoke ....Joya Nic Antano for lunch. No smokes tonight. Goin to a hockey tounament with my 16 year old son. He hates cigars. He made me take a bath and change my clothing for tonight. :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Bangbang said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > since we're getting a nice rain/slush/ice/snow storm in the northeast, I went to a bar in PA that allows cigars and finally tried a CAO Vision. Delicious stuff.
> ...


$12


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Me and my son (he actually created this account, his name is David) decided to try some lighter cigars today. I had a RP Connecticut, he had the Gispert buzz sent :smile:.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Dayve said:


> Me and my son (he actually created this account, his name is David) decided to try some lighter cigars today. I had a RP Connecticut, he had the Gispert buzz sent :smile:.


Thats really cool that you and your son can enjoy a cigar together. How did he like that Gispert?? Those were a pleasant surprise for me. Very flavorful and still on the milder side.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

quite the cigar day for me again  was at work for awhile

pepin garcia blue label (this cigar was amazing)
CI RP legend (always a good cheap treat)
montecristo series VI (would have been good but the didn't put off much smoke and kept wanting to go out)

A.Fuente Short story


----------



## jsoc_85 (Mar 13, 2007)

Went down to the shop tonight and visited Matt. Had myself a CAO Criollo (which was great!) and a Cusano Corojo (which wasn't too bad either!).


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Dayve said:
> 
> 
> > Me and my son (he actually created this account, his name is David) decided to try some lighter cigars today. I had a RP Connecticut, he had the Gispert buzz sent :smile:.
> ...


It's pretty cool being able to talk cigars and smoke with my dad. We both started a few years ago, I'm 17 now (18 May 5th ), so it was a little weird asking to keep a humidor around at 16.

Anyway, I thought the Gispert was fantastic. Just as you said, it was a surprise to get such fullness in flavor, and it was just issuing volumes of creamy smoke while still remaining relatively light. I'll definitely be keeping these around. Have you tried the Maduro version yet?


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

jsoc_85 said:


> Went down to the shop tonight and visited Matt. Had myself a CAO Criollo (which was great!) and a Cusano Corojo (which wasn't too bad either!).


:woohoo:

3posts. Before you know it you will be to 1,000


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Glad you liked the Pepin Blue, Matt. As stated earlier, I did a "robusto day" with the black, blue, and white/JJ lines. Outstanding. All 3. Just outstanding.
Not for the feign of heart, though! :wink:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't think it was all that bad really. The 601's have a lot more kick. However, I like the the flavor of the pepin garcia's better


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

The red 601, not the black?


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I just had a Camacho Corojo Monarca after lunch. I think this was the best of the line that I have had.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Smoked most of a LFD Double Lig, it started to unravel towards the end :sad:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I like the Double Lig alot. Sorry for the unraveling. It's been weird here in Florida too. Hot, cold, humid, dry. I've had some "issues" in the last week or so, myself. Thinkin' it's just the weather?


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

The Double Ligs are one of my favorites... And yeah, I'm blaming the weather too, it went from 40* and dry to 84* and humid back down to the 20's. So I effectively took it from a 70* 72%RH humidor into 25* dry outside weather, that easily could have had some effect on it.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Undoubtedly!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I had a absolutely great cigar this weekend. Your mission, if you so choose, is to guess what it was&#8230;.

A few hints:
Size 6 x 52
Wrapper: Costa Rican Maduro wrapper with Honduran long filler....:ask:

http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02677fl0.jpg 
Started out a little peppery, 
http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02679qn7.jpg
The construction was near perfect. Nice leaf veins and a glossy appearance
http://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02683sa9.jpg
smoothed out with hints of caramel and earthy undertones.
http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02689an7.jpg
Tons of white billowing smoke.
http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02691so2.jpg
Finished off strong without any bitterness


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

My wife and I braved the cold this past Friday night and enjoyed couple of cigars.

I smoked a Oliva Series O. I loved this one...nice and smooth
http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02652hd5.jpg http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02655ka8.jpg http://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02656sa6.jpg http://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02668pv4.jpg
My wife had a Eileen's dream. We found them in tubes. She likes this cigarillo version better than the other one. She was working on her Long ash skill too. That picture was too dark...next time gents :???: 
http://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02654kg7.jpg


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Man, it looks COLD!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> I had a absolutely great cigar this weekend. Your mission, if you so choose, is to guess what it was&#8230;.
> 
> A few hints:
> Size 6 x 52
> Wrapper: Costa Rican Maduro wrapper with Honduran long filler....:ask:


I like games like this, haha. Is the fuller pure Honduran, and what's the binder? Off the bat I'd guess something from Torano or Indian Tobac (including it's other companies), but that's an incredibly vast guess


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Man, it looks COLD!


About 35-36 when we started...it hit 19 before sunrise...BRRRRRRR!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked a Olivia Series G boxed pressed maduro.

Yummie.............


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Dayve said:


> Sparhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I had a absolutely great cigar this weekend. Your mission, if you so choose, is to guess what it was&#8230;.
> ...


Could be a Torano, but my guess is a Gurkha Doble Maduro... :???:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> I like games like this, haha. Is the fuller pure Honduran, and what's the binder? Off the bat I'd guess something from Torano or Indian Tobac (including it's other companies), but that's an incredibly vast guess


Check Swing...the catcher is appealing to 3rd base....No swing is the call...

Honduran Ligero filler, Nicaraguan binder,


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Could be a Torano, but my guess is a Gurkha Doble Maduro...


Ooooh good guess...but sorry, NO. BUT thanks for playing!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

This is tough... I believe the only 6x52 Gurkha makes is the Expedition, but that's mostly Dominican...

Maybe a Graycliff? It doesn't look dark enough to be a black label though, so that's probably not it.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

a cheap perdomo canterro
Fuente Hemmingway 
Romeo y julieta Maduro that had over a year of age on it. This smoke was very smooth and had tons of flavor


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> This is tough... I believe the only 6x52 Gurkha makes is the Expedition, but that's mostly Dominican...
> 
> Maybe a Graycliff? It doesn't look dark enough to be a black label though, so that's probably not it.


Not a Graycliff. Not a Gurkha...however, those are some of my FAVORITES...

This one was gifted to me by the owner of Leaf and Bean, a local smoke shop. I bought a Rocky Vintage 1990 and he gave me this one and said "If you like that one, try this one, you'll like this too..."

It comes in Corojo or Maduro...I had the maduro.



> a cheap perdomo canterro
> Fuente Hemmingway
> Romeo y julieta Maduro that had over a year of age on it. This smoke was very smooth and had tons of flavor


This one is touted as having 5 year old blend in it...it lasted 2 weeks in my humidor before I lit it up....


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Last night I had a very tasty REO and a Killian's Irish Red. Very nice combination.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice photage there Iceman. Now you got me thinkng to go get that REO out of the Humi. Not yet though.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Dayve said:


> Sparhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I had a absolutely great cigar this weekend. Your mission, if you so choose, is to guess what it was&#8230;.
> ...


Is it a Rocky Patel Edge?? I know they come in both Corojo and Maddy.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

:bowdown:



> Is it a Rocky Patel Edge?? I know they come in both Corojo and Maddy.


:woohoo:

Yes Sir! 
It was *The Edge* By RP

I was floored when this guy gave it to me. I had read some good things about this smoke, but never thought about buying one. It was one of those that you take your time with, sitting preferably...I caught a little buzz after this one... Think I smoked it too fast trying for that long ash thing...:???:

I think I'll get a couple more and let them rest awhile and save them for a cool summer's evening... :dude:

You're Da Man, Ice....


----------



## jsoc_85 (Mar 13, 2007)

The Edge goes well with a glass of scotch or whiskey. 

Maybe borrow some of CM's Crown he recently acquired from Hat?! :lol: 8)


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> :bowdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was sorta close with the Indian Tobac guess, lol. I've got a few Edge Lites, and one Edge Maduro to try :smile:


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

Today I had me a La Unica #400. 

I've been finding myself wanting mild smokes lately, and the La Unica does it for me.

SUPER cheap, and SUPER good.

The other day I had a Padron a friend bought for me. I'm not sure which exact one it was, but It had a small ring gauge and it was long. Very good. very... very good.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> :bowdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woooo Hoooo !!!! 
I really like the RP Edge and Edge Lite. In fact I went to the B&M this afternoon and had one. I think they have worked their wayinto my top 5.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I got home from the B&M and it was far too nice outside so I went out on the deck and enjoyed a Royal Jamaica Gold robusto and a Killian's Irish Red.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Iceman said:


> I got home from the B&M and it was far too nice outside so I went out on the deck and enjoyed a Royal Jamaica Gold robusto and a Killian's Irish Red.


weird iceman I had that exact same smoke today. I thought it was very tasty


----------



## jsoc_85 (Mar 13, 2007)

I had me a Fuente Double Chateau Maduro today. My first ever maduro!! :woohoo: 

Very smooth stick thoughout, down to the last bit of it! Cutting down on my carbs in-take though, so I just had a water with it. Gotta find a tastier drink to ride side-car!


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

Ashton Double Magnum today


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

jsoc_85 said:


> I had me a Fuente Double Chateau Maduro today. My first ever maduro!! :woohoo:
> 
> Very smooth stick thoughout, down to the last bit of it! Cutting down on my carbs in-take though, so I just had a water with it. Gotta find a tastier drink to ride side-car!


Diet Ginder'ale is a really fine drink..... no sugar... no caffeen.... and pretty pleasent..... IMHO

(Add a shot of Taquila..... and I'll be over in a heart beat!)

:lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

smoked a tripress trilogy corojo and a CI legend graycliff. Both were pretty good smokes


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

It's gonna be 65 today!!!! I'm having a Gurkha Vintage Churchill for lunch...YUMMMMMMY


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Had a CAO Vision . It was a great smoke. It had a tunnel at the half-way point, but quickly corrected itself. I can't wait to buy a few more of these if I get the chance :smile: :smile:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dayve said:


> Had a CAO Vision . It was a great smoke. It had a tunnel at the half-way point, but quickly corrected itself. I can't wait to buy a few more of these if I get the chance :smile: :smile:


Nice! I had another one last night as LSB.......

I am really digging this smoke.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

They're great aren't they? I'm not a huge Corojo nut, but these are fantastic; easily one of the best cigars I've had from CAO. I'll have to compare one to a Camacho Havana (Corojo line), but this surprised me. I've been told over and over the Vision is just a novelty cigar, but as you and I both know that's just a load of BS


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Today I went over to the B&M and had a Rocky Patel Edge Lite. Those are the perfect first cigar, IMHO. Then I got home and it was still about 75 degrees so I headed out to the deck with a few old friends. Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 and an India Pale Ale. Made all the better with the IPA in a glass from my pal Patrick. It was sort of a "tribute to Rocky" day.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Nice*

Very nice selection, and great pictures. :beerchug:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

5 Vegas Gold and a Guinness.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had my First Gurkha Gehngis Kauhn. I know i spelled that wrong. Anyway, It was pretty darned good. It started out ot so great but about 1/3 of the way through it mellowed out nicely. Nothing to drink with it i was sitting in a parking lot waiting for my truck to come out from getting an oil change. Any Hoo not too shabby


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Great pictures Iceman. I see you are covering a lot countries with that stoot. Nice. Is that a new digi you got there. Pretty soon we will all be known as world renouned photo shooters.   

I think you need a bigger Beer Glass.
Watch the mailbox.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Ice. This is going to be YUMMY. 8)


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Beautiful (Red and Ice), those are very enticing photos *mouth watering*


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

going to smoke a cpl premos with some cognac today at work. 

PAN 64
Gran Habano 3siglos


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

this is all that remains.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Partagas Spanish Rosado. I'm ordering a box of these puppies instead of the Black Labels from JR :smile:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Anton said:


> this is all that remains.
> 
> http://imageshack.us


A fitting tribute for some fallen soldiers Anton!! :beerchug:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

redmondp said:


> Great pictures Iceman. I see you are covering a lot countries with that stoot. Nice. Is that a new digi you got there. Pretty soon we will all be known as world renouned photo shooters.
> 
> I think you need a bigger Beer Glass.
> Watch the mailbox.


Same old digital camera but I finally read the manual...  
Funny you should mention the beer glass.. I went to Crate and Barrel today and got a nice pilsner glass, a Scotch decanter, and 6 "single malt" glasses.

I have requested that Homeland Security guard my mailbox... mg:


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

Well it just started to snow up here in maine..hard to belive after the warm and sunny day we had...But this is maine!! So instead of going to shoot some pool i guess i'm going to kick back with a new castel brownie and a RP edge corojo and dream about warmer day's coming...Cheer's ya'all...


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Today was a drizzly day here in the Nation's Capitol. I ran a few errands, including a trip to Crate and Barrel to get some glasses and a decanter. Actually the decanter is a gift for my brother when I go there for Easter, along with the box of REOs I bought for the Easter basket. One last trip to the ABC store (VA's version of spirits's store) for a nice single malt Scotch to complete the Easter surprise.

Anyway, I got home and had a terrific Griffins corona and a tasty red ale in the new beer glass I bought.




I enjoyed that Griffins so much that I uped the ante and had another red and and a taste of Jack Daniels, in my new "single malt glass", with a fantastic Ghurka Vintage that I got from Toby.




Along with the decanter, 4 single malt Scotch glasses, and some single malt scotch Scotch... I have a box of these tasty REO cigars too. Should be a fun Easter visit.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

caofan said:


> Well it just started to snow up here in maine..hard to belive after the warm and sunny day we had...But this is maine!! So instead of going to shoot some pool i guess i'm going to kick back with a new castel brownie and a RP edge corojo and dream about warmer day's coming...Cheer's ya'all...


Excellent choice Dave!!! I love both the New Castle Brown Ale and RP Edge corojo. Great way to kick back and watch the snow fall.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Today was spent doing yardwork. I finished up and brought a small TV out on the deck to watch the NCAA basketball tourny. Of course a cigar and beverage were in order. Today was a Don Diego corona and a Saranac Pale Ale.


http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us

And to steal from Anton's idea... All that was left when the smoke cleared.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Royal Silk..... 2 of them this weekend..... DELISH!!!!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> I enjoyed that Griffins so much that I uped the ante and had another red and and a taste of Jack Daniels, in my new "single malt glass", with a fantastic Ghurka Vintage that I got from Toby.


Rock On with those Gurkha Vintage :dude:

Yesterday I had a Vibe Corojo...from a trade with Da Iceman. Man I'm really liking them thangs!! Also polished off another of my CAO Camaroons ...:smoke:

Today..just a Cinco Vegas Gold torpedo after an amazing bowl of home made vegetable soup courtesy of Mrs Sparhawk :hungry:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Rocky Patel Cuban Blend....










Yummmmy!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Rocky Patel Cuban Blend....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shot, Denny!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn CM... You have been smoking a lot of expensive premium cigars lately. You hit the Powerball or just trying to make the rest of us feel like paupers?? :hmm: :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Damn CM... You have been smoking a lot of expensive premium cigars lately. You hit the Powerball or just trying to make the rest of us feel like paupers?? :hmm: :wink:


Life is short..... I'd hate to die tomorrow when some old, blue - haired ZEEK..... pulls a left turn in front of me and .... I smoked an AMISH... the night before....

HAhahaha.... F- THAT, baby!

Gotta tell ya..... that 3 dollar (Well... 7 dollar).... Royal Silk Corojo..... still has most all of them beet.......

Flavor is Soooo important!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

There was a guy at the local B&M smoking a Davidoff, it was the first time I've ever actually seen anyone smoke one. 

I'll be smoking something nice tonight, perhaps a Royal Silk courtesy of Michael.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

NICE!!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked a Punch Gran Puro robusto, man these things are good.

Anyone that hasen't tried these needs to.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Smoked a Punch Gran Puro robusto, man these things are good.
> 
> Anyone that hasen't tried these needs to.


Its one of my favorites.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I haven't lit it up yet, figured I'd post a little cigar **** before smoking :wink:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

WOW...look at that wrapper...looks delicious...

I'm having a REO Rubusto this afternoon...Mmmmmm it's what's for lunch :lol:


----------



## jsoc_85 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow that sure looks tasty Dayve! Nice pics! 

I just enjoyed a Trilogy Tripress Corojo...it was good


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I can't thank CM enough for that. It was easily the best smoke I've had of 2007, and I honestly can't think of a more enjoyable cigar on a beautiful day like today.

I usually only take multiple shots when there's a problem with the cigar, and as this RS had no problems whatsoever, I didn't bother taking a bunch


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

*OUTSTANDING Davye!!*

I am so glad you enjoyed it as much as I do.....

WOohooo!!!!!!!! :woohoo:

I luv that close up shot!! Nice work!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

*CAO*

Enjoyed a tasty CAO Sapranos while getting my grill on. New Recipe posted in the recipe thread.


----------

